# Truckers vote to ignore Trudeau ultimatum to clear Ambassador Bridge



## Missourian

Freedom Convoy ordered to clear US-Canada bridge by MIDNIGHT
					

Freedom Convoy truckers are still on the US-Canada Ambassador Bridge - in defiance of Canadian Prime Minister Justin Trudeau's 7pm and then midnight deadlines to clear the road on Friday.




					www.dailymail.co.uk
				




Trudeau intimates military force is on the table.

The fascism is strong in the Trudeau government.  Either way this is the end of Trudeau.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Hahaha! F**k you, soy boy!

Honk on!


----------



## Calypso Jones

They're not moving.  He's gonna have to use some serious force.

I almost asked if he had the balls to do that.   this guy doesn't own a pair...but he is a little jackbooted tyrant and he MUST hold onto power.    I imagine he's getting some advice from Soros and Diaper Joe told him to get ugly with truckers.    Easy for Joe to say.


----------



## Flopper

Missourian said:


> Freedom Convoy ordered to clear US-Canada bridge by MIDNIGHT
> 
> 
> Freedom Convoy truckers are still on the US-Canada Ambassador Bridge - in defiance of Canadian Prime Minister Justin Trudeau's 7pm and then midnight deadlines to clear the road on Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailymail.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trudeau intimates military force is on the table.
> 
> The fascism is strong in the Trudeau government.  Either way this is the end of Trudeau.


Hopefully Trudeau does as he had said, bringing in the military to get that damn trucks off the bridges.  I'm damn tired of shortages and paying higher prices.  The truckers are violating the law and the govern should act.  Actually, I don't really hold truckers to blame.  They are being mislead by the crap of social media, the worst thing that has very happen to America.


----------



## Calypso Jones

Canadian Judge orders bridge cleared.









						Canadian protesters defy order to end border bridge blockage
					

A Canadian court ordered protestors off of a border bridge between Ontario and Michigan Friday, giving the blockade until 7 p.m. to disperse. The so-called “freedom convoy” has been blo…




					nypost.com
				




um hm..... that's easier ordered than done.

Here's the truckers response.

More Truckers.









						Freedom Convoy Gives Gov't Resounding Answer to Order to Leave Ambassador Bridge or Face Arrest
					

The government action is coming, but the protesters aren't leaving...




					redstate.com


----------



## TemplarKormac

Flopper said:


> Hopefully Trudeau does as he had said, bringing in the military to get that damn trucks off the bridges.  I'm damn tired of shortages and paying higher prices.  The truckers are violating the law and the govern should act.  Actually, I don't really hold truckers to blame.  They are being mislead by the crap of social media.



Seriously?


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Flopper said:


> Hopefully Trudeau does as he had said, bringing in the military to get that damn trucks off the bridges.  I'm damn tired of shortages and paying higher prices.  The truckers are violating the law and the govern should act.  Actually, I don't really hold truckers to blame.  They are being mislead by the crap of social media.


The government SHOULD ACT.  End the mandates and quarantines.  Trucks will be back to work immediately.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Other groups should join the truckers.


----------



## daveman

Flopper said:


> Hopefully Trudeau does as he had said, bringing in the military to get that damn trucks off the bridges.  I'm damn tired of shortages and paying higher prices.  The truckers are violating the law and the govern should act.  Actually, I don't really hold truckers to blame.  They are being mislead by the crap of social media.


So, you want the government to force people to work.

Leftists do like their slavery.


----------



## Calypso Jones

Leftist like telling other people what to do and those people obeying.


----------



## Concerned American

Flopper said:


> I'm damn tired of shortages and paying higher prices.


Maybe you ought to hold the vegetable and the democrat/globalists responsible for what they created.  These truckers didn't bring your shortages and higher prices in two weeks.  Biden and the democrats have done it with their unbridled power over the past year.  You get what you vote for.  Don't blame the truckers who are trying to get these jack booted bastards off of our throats.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Missourian said:


> Freedom Convoy ordered to clear US-Canada bridge by MIDNIGHT
> 
> 
> Freedom Convoy truckers are still on the US-Canada Ambassador Bridge - in defiance of Canadian Prime Minister Justin Trudeau's 7pm and then midnight deadlines to clear the road on Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailymail.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trudeau intimates military force is on the table.
> 
> The fascism is strong in the Trudeau government.  Either way this is the end of Trudeau.


Way to go baby.


----------



## JGalt

Flopper said:


> Hopefully Trudeau does as he had said, bringing in the military to get that damn trucks off the bridges.  I'm damn tired of shortages and paying higher prices.  The truckers are violating the law and the govern should act.  Actually, I don't really hold truckers to blame.  They are being mislead by the crap of social media.



All the government has to do is stop the mandates, and it will be over. Simple as that.


----------



## skye

Flopper said:


> Hopefully Trudeau does as he had said, bringing in the military to get that damn trucks off the bridges.  I'm damn tired of shortages and paying higher prices.  The truckers are violating the law and the govern should act.  Actually, I don't really hold truckers to blame.  They are being mislead by the crap of social media.




You and your assumptions  are the   only things being mislead here!

Time to wake up!


----------



## Bleipriester

Wasn´t sending the military to demonstrations deemed evil by western countries?


----------



## Bleipriester

Flopper said:


> Hopefully Trudeau does as he had said, bringing in the military to get that damn trucks off the bridges.  I'm damn tired of shortages and paying higher prices.  The truckers are violating the law and the govern should act.  Actually, I don't really hold truckers to blame.  They are being mislead by the crap of social media.


The vaccination mandate that comes without vaccine but even an experimental agent that is proven to be effect-less and even dangerous should be stopped. Not a friend of shortages but that seems to be the only way to make up ones mind in countries where everything the citizen has to say is done with an election.


----------



## candycorn

Flopper said:


> Hopefully Trudeau does as he had said, bringing in the military to get that damn trucks off the bridges.  I'm damn tired of shortages and paying higher prices.  The truckers are violating the law and the govern should act.  Actually, I don't really hold truckers to blame.  They are being mislead by the crap of social media.


I really don't know what this is all about.  

It is funny though that the same guys who were sponsoring "running over" anyone who blocks a roadway are now singing the praises of those that are blocking roadways.


----------



## Darkwind

Flopper said:


> Hopefully Trudeau does as he had said, bringing in the military to get that damn trucks off the bridges.  I'm damn tired of shortages and paying higher prices.  The truckers are violating the law and the govern should act.  Actually, I don't really hold truckers to blame.  They are being mislead by the crap of social media.


So am I.  End the mandates and the problem solves itself.


----------



## Darkwind

candycorn said:


> I really don't know what this is all about.
> 
> It is funny though that the same guys who were sponsoring "running over" anyone who blocks a roadway are now singing the praises of those that are blocking roadways.


I see the talking points have been handed out.


Not one trucker is running over someone blocking a road.


----------



## TheGreatSatan

This could become a major historical event.  If Traitordo uses the military and it gets ugly, it could really damage the establishment's image.


----------



## Colin norris

Missourian said:


> Freedom Convoy ordered to clear US-Canada bridge by MIDNIGHT
> 
> 
> Freedom Convoy truckers are still on the US-Canada Ambassador Bridge - in defiance of Canadian Prime Minister Justin Trudeau's 7pm and then midnight deadlines to clear the road on Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailymail.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trudeau intimates military force is on the table.
> 
> The fascism is strong in the Trudeau government.  Either way this is the end of Trudeau.


If they don't move he has no alternative but to invoke the law of the land.  
The vast majority support what he is doing and after this, if there was an election, he would win again. 

You  nuts just don't seem to get it.  He will not relent to a bunch of fat ignorant truckies.


----------



## blackhawk

Another way to clear the bridge would be to end the mandates or find some middle ground with the truckers that is what a leader would do instead we are seeing what an overgrown child pretending to be a leader does.


----------



## daveman

candycorn said:


> I really don't know what this is all about.
> 
> It is funny though that the same guys who were sponsoring "running over" anyone who blocks a roadway are now singing the praises of those that are blocking roadways.


The truckers are feeding the homeless, shoveling snow from the sidewalks, and collecting trash.

What did your guys do in, say, CHAZ?

Committed murder, rape, and theft.


----------



## theHawk

JGalt said:


> All the government has to do is stop the mandates, and it will be over. Simple as that.


To do so would be for them to admit they were wrong.

Same way the Soviets couldn’t admit their nuclear reactors had a fatal flaw built in them after Chernobyl blew up.


----------



## MinTrut

Missourian said:


> Freedom Convoy ordered to clear US-Canada bridge by MIDNIGHT
> 
> 
> Freedom Convoy truckers are still on the US-Canada Ambassador Bridge - in defiance of Canadian Prime Minister Justin Trudeau's 7pm and then midnight deadlines to clear the road on Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailymail.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trudeau intimates military force is on the table.
> 
> The fascism is strong in the Trudeau government.  Either way this is the end of Trudeau.


Maybe he can get a job in a minstrel show...?


----------



## Calypso Jones

So i'm thinking here.   Pop the tires, confiscate gas in tanks, impound vehicles.   Dumbasses would probably do it in that order too.

Lock up all those truckers and lets say you CAN get those tractor trailers out of there.  first off..where you gonna put them? And secondly.....how long you gonna do that while you're getting less and less food in the stores and in your gut.       

I guarantee you that no trucker will be bringing in food into canada.    Not a good idea to antagonize the people that haul that food.    I'm willing to go hungry for these terminally blue cities to get their comeuppance.


----------



## Concerned American

candycorn said:


> I really don't know what this is all about.
> 
> It is funny though that the same guys who were sponsoring "running over" anyone who blocks a roadway are now singing the praises of those that are blocking roadways.


Run them over then moron.  LOL.  These guys arent jerking people out of their cars and assaulting them like your BLM/Antifa heeeeroes did.


----------



## Missourian

candycorn said:


> I really don't know what this is all about.
> 
> It is funny though that the same guys who were sponsoring "running over" anyone who blocks a roadway are now singing the praises of those that are blocking roadways.


Give it your best shot... it's only 16,000 pounds tractor only.

You can do it...


----------



## daveman

Colin norris said:


> If they don't move he has no alternative but to invoke the law of the land.
> The vast majority support what he is doing and after this, if there was an election, he would win again.
> 
> You  nuts just don't seem to get it.  He will not relent to a bunch of fat ignorant truckies.


Trudeau is lying to you.  You're not bright enough to question it.

Plurality of Canadians Support Freedom Convoy Protests, Poll Shows​


----------



## MarathonMike

Missourian said:


> Freedom Convoy ordered to clear US-Canada bridge by MIDNIGHT
> 
> 
> Freedom Convoy truckers are still on the US-Canada Ambassador Bridge - in defiance of Canadian Prime Minister Justin Trudeau's 7pm and then midnight deadlines to clear the road on Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailymail.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trudeau intimates military force is on the table.
> 
> The fascism is strong in the Trudeau government.  Either way this is the end of Trudeau.


Trudeau has picked his hill to die on, it appears.


----------



## JGalt

theHawk said:


> To do so would be for them to admit they were wrong.
> 
> Same way the Soviets couldn’t admit their nuclear reactors had a fatal flaw built in them after Chernobyl blew up.



Then we starve them out. A trucker's gridlock. Food and supplies don't come into Washington DC. No spare parts to fix things, no household commodities, everything gets shut down. Make the statist bastards cringe.


----------



## Missourian

JGalt said:


> Then we starve them out. A trucker's gridlock. Food and supplies don't come into Washington DC. No spare parts to fix things, no household commodities, everything gets shut down. Make the statist bastards cringe.


That's what I'm saying.  Use force and see what happens.


----------



## Calypso Jones

> Hopefully Trudeau does as he had said, bringing in the military to get that damn trucks off the bridges. I'm damn tired of shortages and paying higher prices. The truckers are violating the law and the govern should act. Actually, I don't really hold truckers to blame. They are being mislead by the crap of social media.



Shortages...you've got shortages....from the past thirteen days is it now?     Good.   These truckers are fighting for YOUR freedom too.    And freedom loving americans and canadians are in the majority, whether you believe that or not.     YOU are geing mislead by social media  and main stream leftist lying media and your ball-less bastard son of castro Jussie Turdeau.


----------



## skye

If Castro Jr. goes against the truckies.... then the entire country will turn against this piece of Trueturd.


----------



## Calypso Jones

> That's what I'm saying. Use force and see what happens.



that's not force...that passive aggressive behavior.   and that will work if we all do it together.


----------



## TheGreatSatan

Traitordo literally says that mandates are how we avoid restrictions.   No joke.  Democrats are so dumb they believe that bs.


----------



## Colin norris

daveman said:


> Trudeau is lying to you.  You're not bright enough to question it.
> 
> Plurality of Canadians Support Freedom Convoy Protests, Poll Shows​


Sorry.  Your poll should not be relied on. The military will crush them.


----------



## daveman

Colin norris said:


> Sorry.  Your poll should not be relied on. The military will crush them.


Fascist.


----------



## Missourian

Calypso Jones said:


> that's not force...that passive aggressive behavior.   and that will work if we all do it together.


I'm sayin' if Trudeau uses force...

We'll have a trucker blockading every highway,  byway,  scenic route, dirt road, driveway, goat path and game trail that leads into Canada.


----------



## Flopper

daveman said:


> So, you want the government to force people to work.
> 
> Leftists do like their slavery.


I want government to enforce the law.  It is illegal to block traffic regardless of what is being protested.   The truckers have made their point. Now it is time to open the bridges to traffic.   People are being laid off work and we're seeing shortages and higher prices.


----------



## Calypso Jones

candycorn said:
			
		

> It is funny though that the same guys who were sponsoring "running over" anyone who blocks a roadway are now singing the praises of those that are blocking roadways.



that is funny but we thank you for showing us the way.    But you guys...you shouldn't have gotten out IN the traffic.  See...these guys are a convoy...and you need them unless you can break that food habit.


----------



## Batcat

Missourian said:


> Freedom Convoy ordered to clear US-Canada bridge by MIDNIGHT
> 
> 
> Freedom Convoy truckers are still on the US-Canada Ambassador Bridge - in defiance of Canadian Prime Minister Justin Trudeau's 7pm and then midnight deadlines to clear the road on Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailymail.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trudeau intimates military force is on the table.
> 
> The fascism is strong in the Trudeau government.  Either way this is the end of Trudeau.


What happens if Trudeau uses military forces and truckers all over Canada use pull over and refuse to deliver products. 

My bet is toilet paper and beer disappear from the stores and none comes in to replace the lack. People will be pissed to say the least.

Can the military force truckers to deliver essentials?


----------



## theHawk

Colin norris said:


> If they don't move he has no alternative but to invoke the law of the land.
> The vast majority support what he is doing and after this, if there was an election, he would win again.
> 
> You  nuts just don't seem to get it.  He will not relent to a bunch of fat ignorant truckies.


LOL, the “vast majority”....you really are that clueless.


----------



## Missourian

Flopper said:


> I want government to enforce the law.  It is illegal to block traffic regardless of what is being protested.   The truckers have made their point. Now it is time to open the bridges to traffic.   People are being laid off work and we're seeing shortages and higher prices.











						AOC:  “The whole point of protesting is to make people uncomfortable” – Fox Sports 640 South Florida
					

Congresswoman Alexandria Ocasio Cortes reportedly requested that Twitter prevent the sharing of a pro-protest tweet she made in early December during the violen




					www.foxsports640.com


----------



## candycorn

Darkwind said:


> I see the talking points have been handed out.
> 
> 
> Not one trucker is running over someone blocking a road.


I see you didn't read what I wrote.


----------



## Concerned American

Flopper said:


> The truckers have made their point.


When the government IMMEDIATELY rescinds ALL covid related mandates they will have made their point.  FREEDOM.  They've played this game for two years--the mandates can be dropped RIGHT NOW THIS MINUTE.


----------



## candycorn

Missourian said:


> Give it your best shot... it's only 16,000 pounds tractor only.
> 
> You can do it...



I see you can't read either.  

In 2020 when protesters were blocking roads, you guys (perhaps not you personally) were sponsoring running over people blocking roads.  Insantis even passed a law in florida encouraging it.  

Now?  You're pro-road-blocker it seems. 

Can you understand your hypocrisy?  Sure.... You can do it!


----------



## candycorn

Flopper said:


> I want government to enforce the law.  It is illegal to block traffic regardless of what is being protested.   The truckers have made their point. Now it is time to open the bridges to traffic.   People are being laid off work and we're seeing shortages and higher prices.



They are pro-higher prices.


----------



## Concerned American

Flopper said:


> People are being laid off work and we're seeing shortages and higher prices.


What about the people who have been laid off, businesses closed, educations postponed for the past two years as a result of a DNC/globalist SCAMDEMIC.  If these government sponsored scams had not happened we wouldn't be in the shape we're in.  I hope the truckers stay in place until every illegal mandate is rescinded.


----------



## Concerned American

candycorn said:


> Now? You're pro-road-blocker it seems.


The difference is these road blockers are not violently attacking the occupants of vehicles or trying to burn any vehicles.  In the two weeks since this started there has not been one murder, one case of arson or assault and not one government building torched with people in it.  The has not been one police precinct shut down.  Don't you see YOUR hypocrisy?


----------



## Missourian

candycorn said:


> I see you can't read either.
> 
> In 2020 when protesters were blocking roads, you guys (perhaps not you personally) were sponsoring running over people blocking roads.  Insantis even passed a law in florida encouraging it.
> 
> Now?  You're pro-road-blocker it seems.
> 
> Can you understand your hypocrisy?  Sure.... You can do it!


Evidently you can't read... give it your best shot.  Roads are FOR TRUCKS... and cars. 

And weren't you and yours advocating blocking roads as a legitimate form of protest?

Seems like there's plenty of hypocrisy to go around...


----------



## Ame®icano

Missourian said:


> Freedom Convoy ordered to clear US-Canada bridge by MIDNIGHT
> 
> 
> Freedom Convoy truckers are still on the US-Canada Ambassador Bridge - in defiance of Canadian Prime Minister Justin Trudeau's 7pm and then midnight deadlines to clear the road on Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailymail.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trudeau intimates military force is on the table.
> 
> The fascism is strong in the Trudeau government.  Either way this is the end of Trudeau.


"We will end it, I can't tell you when, but we will..."


----------



## Ame®icano

Flopper said:


> Hopefully Trudeau does as he had said, bringing in the military to get that damn trucks off the bridges.  I'm damn tired of shortages and paying higher prices.  The truckers are violating the law and the govern should act.  Actually, I don't really hold truckers to blame.  They are being mislead by the crap of social media, the worst thing that has very happen to America.


Shortages and higher prices didn't started two weeks ago. They started when leftist lunatics took the office.


----------



## Turtlesoup

Missourian said:


> Freedom Convoy ordered to clear US-Canada bridge by MIDNIGHT
> 
> 
> Freedom Convoy truckers are still on the US-Canada Ambassador Bridge - in defiance of Canadian Prime Minister Justin Trudeau's 7pm and then midnight deadlines to clear the road on Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailymail.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trudeau intimates military force is on the table.
> 
> The fascism is strong in the Trudeau government.  Either way this is the end of Trudeau.


He's going to lash out and try to hurt the truckers and their families.  Never ever underestimate a Narcissitic personality.


----------



## candycorn

Missourian said:


> Evidently you can't read... give it your best shot.  Roads are FOR TRUCKS... and cars.
> 
> And weren't you and yours advocating blocking roads as a legitimate form of protest?
> 
> Seems like there's plenty of hypocrisy to go around...


Again, I'm not sure what all of the hub-bub up in Canada is about so I can hardly be hypocritical of it.  

What I can see is that if you support someone's politics, you seem to support whatever they do...block roads, injure cops, insurrections, etc...


----------



## Turtlesoup

blackhawk said:


> Another way to clear the bridge would be to end the mandates or find some middle ground with the truckers that is what a leader would do instead we are seeing what an overgrown child pretending to be a leader does.


He can't cave to them---the whole world is watching---this isn't about this man-child, but about his globalist masters.  They can not allow the truckers to WIN in Canada--for fear that the world peasants would revolt everywhere.


----------



## Orangecat

theHawk said:


> To do so would be for them to admit they were wrong.
> 
> Same way the Soviets couldn’t admit their nuclear reactors had a fatal flaw built in them after Chernobyl blew up.


Never underestimate the ego of useful idiots. It's all they have.


----------



## candycorn

Ame®icano said:


> Shortages and higher prices didn't started two weeks ago. They started when leftist lunatics took the office.











						Coming to a grocery store near you: meat shortages - The Boston Globe
					

The US meat industry is reeling from coronavirus infections in a seemingly unheard of moment in a first-world country: rationing in grocery aisles as some two dozen meatpacking plants have shuttered. Prices have jumped, stores are limiting purchases, and farmers and ranchers are euthanizing...




					www.bostonglobe.com
				












						Ask the expert: Should we fear a food shortage?
					

Trey Malone, assistant professor and extension economist in the Department of Agricultural, Food and Resource Economics, answers questions about the report of meat shortages as a result of the pandemic.




					msutoday.msu.edu
				












						Medication Shortages Are the Next Crisis
					

The frequency of alerts and the number of drugs in undersupply are shocking developments in a rich country.




					www.theatlantic.com


----------



## Orangecat

Colin norris said:


> The military will crush them.


----------



## iceberg

Flopper said:


> Hopefully Trudeau does as he had said, bringing in the military to get that damn trucks off the bridges.  I'm damn tired of shortages and paying higher prices.  The truckers are violating the law and the govern should act.  Actually, I don't really hold truckers to blame.  They are being mislead by the crap of social media, the worst thing that has very happen to America.


social media happened to America....


----------



## Ame®icano

Flopper said:


> I want government to enforce the law.  It is illegal to block traffic regardless of what is being protested.   The truckers have made their point. Now it is time to open the bridges to traffic.   People are being laid off work and we're seeing shortages and higher prices.



The blockade started because Canadian government pushed to enforce law mandating COVID shots which Canadians find as illegal and unjust. 
Even majority of Canadians are vaccinated, they do not support mandates, therefore their support for the truckers.

Now, Trudeau said, we can just ignore "Charter of Rights" (which would be equivalent to our constitutional amendments) and enforce whatever we want on you by simple majority, and people simply didn't like that. Here, check what he said... in other words, fuck your rights and freedoms, we can do whatever we want.


----------



## iceberg

candycorn said:


> I really don't know what this is all about.
> 
> It is funny though that the same guys who were sponsoring "running over" anyone who blocks a roadway are now singing the praises of those that are blocking roadways.


It's funny, though: the ones screaming let them protest now say slash their tires and use military. 

with all this funny, youd think someone would be laughing.


----------



## Missourian

candycorn said:


> What I can see is that if you support someone's politics, you seem to support whatever they do...block roads, injure cops, insurrections, etc...


Pot...meet kettle.









						Rioters Set Fire to Federal Courthouse in Portland One Day after Fencing Removed
					

Rioters targeted the federal courthouse in Portland, Ore., on Thursday evening in renewed clashes between demonstrators and federal police. The attack on the courthouse came one day after authorities removed fencing initially erected over the summer, in response to continued riots following the...




					news.yahoo.com
				




Left-wing protestors attacked a federal courthouse for months... injured police... blocked roads... set up "autonomous zones"...

So please give me a fucking break with your self-serving sanctimonious bullshit.


----------



## blackhawk

Turtlesoup said:


> He can't cave to them---the whole world is watching---this isn't about this man-child, but about his globalist masters.  They can not allow the truckers to WIN in Canada--for fear that the world peasants would revolt everywhere.


In my opinion the truckers have already won the Andrew Cuomo of Canada has already tried to bully and intimidate them and failed he tries to use force against them he will stir up one massive hornets nest.


----------



## daveman

Flopper said:


> I want government to enforce the law.  It is illegal to block traffic regardless of what is being protested.   The truckers have made their point. Now it is time to open the bridges to traffic.   People are being laid off work and we're seeing shortages and higher prices.


All Trudeau has to do is end the mandates.  He could announce the end right now, and in ten minutes, trucks would be rolling.

This is on him.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe

Flopper said:


> Hopefully Trudeau does as he had said, bringing in the military to get that damn trucks off the bridges.  I'm damn tired of shortages and paying higher prices.  The truckers are violating the law and the govern should act.  Actually, I don't really hold truckers to blame.  They are being mislead by the crap of social media, the worst thing that has very happen to America.


Then you oughta be blowing up the Canadian government's email demanding that they meet all of the drivers' demands.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe

TheGreatSatan said:


> This could become a major historical event.  If Traitordo uses the military and it gets ugly, it could really damage the establishment's image.


There will be a global backlash if that happens.


----------



## daveman

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> There will be a global backlash if that happens.


And it won't go the way leftists want.


----------



## Colin norris

Orangecat said:


>


It's sad but they bought in on themselves.


----------



## KissMy

Most truckers oppose these blocked roads & bridges. Send in the military to arrest these assholes blocking roads, revoke their license & seize their trucks.

They are worse than BLM blocking roads! No Mercy for any asshole blocking traffic!!!


----------



## daveman

Colin norris said:


> It's sad but they bought in on themselves.


Those mean ol' protesters, forcing the Communists to murder them.


----------



## daveman

KissMy said:


> Most truckers oppose these blocked roads & bridges. Send in the military to arrest these assholes blocking roads, revoke their license & seize their trucks.
> 
> They are worse than BLM blocking roads! No Mercy for any asshole blocking traffic!!!


Why don't you go up there are start pushing?


----------



## Rogue AI

KissMy said:


> Most truckers oppose these blocked roads & bridges. Send in the military to arrest these assholes blocking roads, revoke their license & seize their trucks.
> 
> They are worse than BLM blocking roads! No Mercy for any asshole blocking traffic!!!


How does a net result of even fewer truckers help anything?


----------



## Colin norris

daveman said:


> Those mean ol' protesters, forcing the Communists to murder them.


Of course they are.  Trudeau was the premier of  bejing years ago.  He talks fault to ping.  Thats where all the  Democrat communists get their instructions.  
It's taken you a while to wake up dopey.


----------



## KissMy

Missourian said:


> Give it your best shot... it's only 16,000 pounds tractor only.


Military with a fork-lift will clear them out real quick


----------



## westwall

TemplarKormac said:


> Seriously?





Flopper is a nazi light kind of soy boy


----------



## Rogue AI

KissMy said:


> Military with a fork-lift will clear them out real quick


Not as easy as you make it sound.


----------



## KissMy

Rogue AI said:


> Not as easy as you make it sound.


Yes it is.

Lift the parking brake axle & shove it off the road.

Or just flip it into the ditch.

Surround the driver with armed soldiers, arrest him, take his keys & deliver his load.

 Many ways to get it done.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe

KissMy said:


> Military with a fork-lift will clear them out real quick


And that would be illegal, nevermind the diesel fuel that will be spilled in the process.  You want the Army to not only break the law, but create an environmental disaster at the same time...lol


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe

KissMy said:


> Yes it is.
> 
> Lift the E-brake axle & shove it off the road.
> 
> Or just flip it into the ditch.
> 
> Surround the driver with armed soldiers, arrest him, take his keys & deliver his load.
> 
> Many ways to get it done.


E-Brake axle?  You know less about trucks than you do about the law...lol


----------



## Rogue AI

KissMy said:


> Yes it is.
> 
> Lift the E-brake axle & shove it off the road.
> 
> Or just flip it into the ditch.
> 
> Surround the driver with armed soldiers, arrest him, take his keys & deliver his load.
> 
> Many ways to get it done.


They are on a bridge. Your genius solution is to throw them off. Brilliant! The eco-nazis will start another protest closing the bridge again to stop it.

Your other solution is to steal private property at gun point. Jackbooted thuggery is worse than civil disobedience. You folks are unhinged.


----------



## Missourian

Freedom Convoy Keeps Outsmarting Liberal Politicians
					






					townhall.com


----------



## KissMy

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> And that would be illegal, nevermind the diesel fuel that will be spilled in the process.  You want the Army to not only break the law, but create an environmental disaster at the same time...lol


The fuel can be pumped into the trucks that have been trapped behind the illegal terrorist.


----------



## Missourian

KissMy said:


> Yes it is.
> 
> Lift the parking brake axle & shove it off the road.
> 
> Or just flip it into the ditch.
> 
> Surround the driver with armed soldiers, arrest him, take his keys & deliver his load.
> 
> Many ways to get it done.



I can't even imagine the epic backlash such actions would trigger.  Good thing for the world you're in charge of nothing greater than the puzzle corner at the asylum.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe

KissMy said:


> The fuel can be pumped into the trucks that have been trapped behind the illegal terrorist.


Protestors are terrorists, now?...lol


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe

KissMy said:


> Yes it is.
> 
> Lift the parking brake axle & shove it off the road.
> 
> Or just flip it into the ditch.
> 
> Surround the driver with armed soldiers, arrest him, take his keys & deliver his load.
> 
> Many ways to get it done.


You know there's more than one axle with spring brakes.  Right?


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe

Missourian said:


> I can't even imagine the epic backlash such actions would trigger.  Good thing for the world you're in charge of nothing greater than the puzzle corner at the asylum.


I wish they would do it.  Show everyone the Left's true colors.


----------



## KissMy

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Protestors are terrorists, now?...lol


Terrorist shut down roadways. They should be arrested, shot or run over.


----------



## KissMy

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> You know there's more than one axle with spring brakes.  Right?


It's done with fork lifts every day at truck repair shops. Parking brakes can also be released with a wrench.

Very few trucks have chipped keys, so their ignition can be picked or hotwired in minutes.

Easy to tie on another truck, run an airline to the brakes to release them & tow on down the road.


----------



## Stann

Missourian said:


> Freedom Convoy ordered to clear US-Canada bridge by MIDNIGHT
> 
> 
> Freedom Convoy truckers are still on the US-Canada Ambassador Bridge - in defiance of Canadian Prime Minister Justin Trudeau's 7pm and then midnight deadlines to clear the road on Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailymail.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trudeau intimates military force is on the table.
> 
> The fascism is strong in the Trudeau government.  Either way this is the end of Trudeau.


It's time to deal with these crazy truckers, send them all to prison.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

I ihope other groups join the Truckers.   Stopping Trudeau's tyranny is necessary and will send a message to other tyrants.


----------



## Orangecat

Colin norris said:


> It's sad but they bought in on themselves.


Yeah, we can't have people thinking they're free to stand up to tyrannical government, right?


----------



## Jarlaxle

Batcat said:


> What happens if Trudeau uses military forces and truckers all over Canada use pull over and refuse to deliver products.
> 
> My bet is toilet paper and beer disappear from the stores and none comes in to replace the lack. People will be pissed to say the least.
> 
> Can the military force truckers to deliver essentials?


What is Canada's law regarding bringing in planeloads of drivers from India, eastern Europe, or Asia to replace the truckers?


----------



## Jarlaxle

Rogue AI said:


> They are on a bridge. Your genius solution is to throw them off. Brilliant! The eco-nazis will start another protest closing the bridge again to stop it.
> 
> Your other solution is to steal private property at gun point. Jackbooted thuggery is worse than civil disobedience. You folks are unhinged.


I saw a post (not here) by someone who suggested the Ambassador Bridge be cleared by sending in troops with a tank recovery vehicle and instructions to dump all the trucks into the river and either shoot the drivers or toss them over the railing.


----------



## Rogue AI

Jarlaxle said:


> I saw a post (not here) by someone who suggested the Ambassador Bridge be cleared by sending in troops with a tank recovery vehicle and instructions to dump all the trucks into the river and either shoot the drivers or toss them over the railing.


That's just how unhinged the left is. They advocate violence against peaceful protesters. Most if the same idiots cheered as BLM/ANTIFA rioted, burned, and looted cities across America.


----------



## Batcat

Jarlaxle said:


> What is Canada's law regarding bringing in planeloads of drivers from India, eastern Europe, or Asia to replace the truckers?


That might work but would take time. People without beer and toilet paper will be very upset.


----------



## petro

Missourian said:


> Evidently you can't read... give it your best shot.  Roads are FOR TRUCKS... and cars.
> 
> And weren't you and yours advocating blocking roads as a legitimate form of protest?
> 
> Seems like there's plenty of hypocrisy to go around...


Exactly. 
The people who fully supported BLM blocking roads now suddenly have a problem because their tampons aren't being delivered.


----------



## Mindful

Seems it’s spreading:









						Covid protests: Hundreds fined and dozens arrested as convoy enters Paris
					

Police intercept lorries trying to join a protest against France's coronavirus regulations.



					www.bbc.com


----------



## skews13

JGalt said:


> All the government has to do is stop the mandates, and it will be over. Simple as that.



The government doesn't negotiate with terrorists. 

The Canadian government won't have any problems taking care of 75 truckers and their trucks. Simple as that.


----------



## petro

Good luck clearing them out without a public relations mess that will haunt you for years.


----------



## Michelle420

Canadians are braver than Americans.


----------



## otto105

Missourian said:


> Freedom Convoy Keeps Outsmarting Liberal Politicians
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> townhall.com


Bridge is cleared the 10% honkies go home.


----------



## Ame®icano

KissMy said:


> Yes it is.
> 
> Lift the parking brake axle & shove it off the road.
> 
> Or just flip it into the ditch.
> 
> Surround the driver with armed soldiers, arrest him, take his keys & deliver his load.
> 
> Many ways to get it done.



Look at you... Mao and Castro would be so proud of you.


----------



## eagle1462010

Ame®icano said:


> Look at you... Mao and Castro would be so proud of you.


Yesh hes a Fascist faggot


----------



## Oddball

KissMy said:


> It's done with fork lifts every day at truck repair shops. Parking brakes can also be released with a wrench.
> 
> Very few trucks have chipped keys, so their ignition can be picked or hotwired in minutes.
> 
> Easy to tie on another truck, run an airline to the brakes to release them & tow on down the road.


Who is going to do it?....The tow drivers are on the side of the truckers.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

I thought liberals were against police brutality.... apparently not.

*International outcry over jack booted officer rough handles a 78 year old man for.... wait for it... honking his horn in support of Truckers. Look at what the Canadian leftist government is allowing itself to turn into. Gestapo tactics against a 4' 10" elderly man.*


----------



## daveman

Colin norris said:


> Of course they are.  Trudeau was the premier of  bejing years ago.  He talks fault to ping.  Thats where all the  Democrat communists get their instructions.
> It's taken you a while to wake up dopey.


Underage people shouldn't drink, kid.


----------



## daveman

KissMy said:


> Yes it is.
> 
> Lift the parking brake axle & shove it off the road.
> 
> Or just flip it into the ditch.
> 
> Surround the driver with armed soldiers, arrest him, take his keys & deliver his load.
> 
> Many ways to get it done.


On an 18-wheeler, EVERY axle has a parking brake.  

You should stop talking now.


----------



## daveman

KissMy said:


> The fuel can be pumped into the trucks that have been trapped behind the illegal terrorist.


No, really, stop talking.  Unless you have some perverse fetish about looking stupid.


----------



## daveman

Jarlaxle said:


> I saw a post (not here) by someone who suggested the Ambassador Bridge be cleared by sending in troops with a tank recovery vehicle and instructions to dump all the trucks into the river and either shoot the drivers or toss them over the railing.


KissMy loved that idea.  

What a fascist asshole.


----------



## daveman

skews13 said:


> The government doesn't negotiate with terrorists.
> 
> The Canadian government won't have any problems taking care of 75 truckers and their trucks. Simple as that.


You take your ass up there and do something about it.

Oh, wait, sorry -- leftists are only brave when it's somebody else doing the fighting.

Revolutionaries are such pussies any more.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe

daveman said:


> On an 18-wheeler, EVERY axle has a parking brake.
> 
> You should stop talking now.


Not the steer axle.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Missourian said:


> Freedom Convoy ordered to clear US-Canada bridge by MIDNIGHT
> 
> 
> Freedom Convoy truckers are still on the US-Canada Ambassador Bridge - in defiance of Canadian Prime Minister Justin Trudeau's 7pm and then midnight deadlines to clear the road on Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailymail.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trudeau intimates military force is on the table.
> 
> The fascism is strong in the Trudeau government.  Either way this is the end of Trudeau.


Trudeau wants to govern like Mussolini, he may end up like Mussolini


----------



## CrusaderFrank

MarathonMike said:


> Trudeau has picked his hill to die on, it appears.


He "talked to Biden"


----------



## daveman

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Not the steer axle.


Okay.  Not gonna help KissMy's stupid plan, though.


----------



## eagle1462010

iamwhatiseem said:


> I thought liberals were against police brutality.... apparently not.
> 
> *International outcry over jack booted officer rough handles a 78 year old man for.... wait for it... honking his horn in support of Truckers. Look at what the Canadian leftist government is allowing itself to turn into. Gestapo tactics against a 4' 10" elderly man.*


Disgraces to their Uniforms.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe

daveman said:


> Okay.  Not gonna help KissMy's stupid plan, though.


Youre right.  I was just being nit-picky...lol.  I wasn't trying to bust your balls.


----------



## Jarlaxle

daveman said:


> On an 18-wheeler, EVERY axle has a parking brake.
> 
> You should stop talking now.


Frequently ,  2 or 3 of 5 axles.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

KissMy said:


> Yes it is.
> 
> Lift the parking brake axle & shove it off the road.
> 
> Or just flip it into the ditch.
> 
> Surround the driver with armed soldiers, arrest him, take his keys & deliver his load.
> 
> Many ways to get it done.



  How does that work when you've flipped them in the ditch?
And you can bet those truckers would disable their trucks.


----------



## Oddball

daveman said:


> Oh, wait, sorry -- leftists are only brave when it's somebody else doing the fighting.


Or when they're in a mob burning and looting under cover of night.


----------



## d0gbreath

Oddball said:


> Who is going to do it?....The tow drivers are on the side of the truckers.


I'm on my way to do a job. I'll stack 'em in a pile like toys.


----------



## fncceo

Colin norris said:


> Your poll should not be relied on. The military will crush them



You don't often see this kind of honesty from a leftist.  

Thanks.


----------



## westwall

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Protestors are terrorists, now?...lol





Only if they protest against fascist governments.


----------



## westwall

CrusaderFrank said:


> Trudeau wants to govern like Mussolini, he may end up like Mussolini





He should.


----------



## westwall

Hidden said:


> I'm on my way to do a job. I'll stack 'em in a pile like toys.
> View attachment 600600






The crane drivers are too.  Moron.


----------



## daveman

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Youre right.  I was just being nit-picky...lol.  I wasn't trying to bust your balls.


No worries.


----------



## d0gbreath

westwall said:


> The crane drivers are too.  Moron.


No need to sign your posts.


----------



## westwall

Hidden said:


> No need to sign your posts.






How 3rd grade of you.  Appropriate.


----------



## justoffal

Missourian said:


> Freedom Convoy ordered to clear US-Canada bridge by MIDNIGHT
> 
> 
> Freedom Convoy truckers are still on the US-Canada Ambassador Bridge - in defiance of Canadian Prime Minister Justin Trudeau's 7pm and then midnight deadlines to clear the road on Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailymail.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trudeau intimates military force is on the table.
> 
> The fascism is strong in the Trudeau government.  Either way this is the end of Trudeau.


Awesome...they're calling his bluff....he's dead politically now.

Jo


----------



## d0gbreath

westwall said:


> How 3rd grade of you.  Appropriate.


You used the period instead of the comma. Punctuation matters to a third grader like me.


----------



## Donald H

It's the Conservatives under Doug Ford that they're ignoring and in Alberta they're ignoring little Jason Kenney, the conservatives. 
Trudeau sat tight and upstaged all of them.


----------



## westwall

Hidden said:


> You used the period instead of the comma. Punctuation matters to a third grader like me.






Yes, because the period was appropriate in that instance.  That's a higher level of English than a 3rd grader is familiar with.  You are excused for your mistake.


----------



## Ame®icano

Hidden said:


> You used the period instead of the comma. Punctuation matters to a third grader like me.



He also used capital letter after period. How dare he?!?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

westwall said:


> How 3rd grade of you.  Appropriate.


Third grade is the normal for him.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Way to go truckers,awesome to see you doing this  to the coward.


----------



## eagle1462010

Ame®icano said:


> He also used capital letter after period. How dare he?!?


I duk up smelling all da time especally on my wittle phone........

Guess I'm gonna get a ticket


----------



## d0gbreath

Ame®icano said:


> He also used capital letter after period. How dare he?!?


He always capitalizes his name when he signs his posts.


----------



## westwall

Hidden said:


> He always capitalizes his name when he signs his posts.





This is the time when a thinking person would leave the thread.  But, 3rd graders are not known for their intellectual capacity.

Ergo, here you are......


----------



## Flopper

Concerned American said:


> Maybe you ought to hold the vegetable and the democrat/globalists responsible for what they created.  These truckers didn't bring your shortages and higher prices in two weeks.  Biden and the democrats have done it with their unbridled power over the past year.  You get what you vote for.  Don't blame the truckers who are trying to get these jack booted bastards off of our throats.


No they didn't start it but they are certainly make it worse.


----------



## Hugo Furst

Hidden said:


> He always capitalizes his name when he signs his posts.



He capitalized yours too, Moron.


----------



## Concerned American

Flopper said:


> No they didn't start it but they are certainly make it worse.


They don't make it one iota worse than the illegal mandates that the overstepping government has forced on the populace.  Governments govern best who governs least.  Rescind all of the illegal mandates and the problem is solved.  Plain and simple.


----------



## eagle1462010

Concerned American said:


> They don't make it one iota worse than the illegal mandates that the overstepping government has forced on the populace.  Governments govern best who governs least.  Rescind all of the illegal mandates and the problem is solved.  Plain and simple.


They don't care when they fire people over the jab which is what Canada is doing.........What hospitals are doing...........and they are trying to DESTROY ANY WHO DON'T OBEY THEM.  They are threatening anyone in Canada to not be able to work and starve their families.

They are lucky this isn't VIOLENT.


----------



## skye

Veterans have formed a line between the police and the truckers at the Windsor bridge.


----------



## westwall

skye said:


> Veterans have formed a line between the police and the truckers at the Windsor bridge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 600678





AWESOME!


----------



## Flopper

Concerned American said:


> They don't make it one iota worse than the illegal mandates that the overstepping government has forced on the populace.  Governments govern best who governs least.  Rescind all of the illegal mandates and the problem is solved.  Plain and simple.


They are just making a bad situation worse and it will not change anything.  If the current trend holds in regard to cases, deaths, and preventive measures, the mandates will be mostly gone by summer.  The war is nearly over but that is not a time to give up the fight.

Cases are falling rapidly and if current trends hold we will be down from a high of over a million cases a day to ten or fifteen thousand cases a day in about a month. That is when we should drop all mask mandates and start phasing out vaccination mandates over the next 6 months.  Considering the potential this virus has, a conservative approach is needed.

Everyone wants to get life back to normal. However health authorities want to make sure that it is not a new normal in which a half million or more die every year in a an epidemic that last decades marked by fear, inflation, and ever new variants.


----------



## Concerned American

Flopper said:


> current trends hold we will be down from over million cases a day


You are still parroting the same old tired lies that the government has been throwing around since the start of this scamdemic.  When are you going to wise up and figure out you've been played in the biggest hoax since the beginning of human history.


Flopper said:


> That is when we should drop all mask mandates and start phasing out vaccination mandates over the next 6 months.


Masks are ineffective for the umpteenth time.  The vax is not safe nor effective.  It does NOT prevent infection nor spread and it IS associated with numerous serious health conditions that have resulted from it.


Flopper said:


> potential this virus has,


Potential?  LMAO  Woulda Coulda Shoulda--the same tired shit we've been hearing for two solid years.  Wake up.


Flopper said:


> However health authorities want to make sure that it is not a new normal in which a half million


The vegetable in the WH is trying to cover his ass by changing the way infection numbers have been tallied because people are starting to realize that this has ALL been BS.  Ever wonder why they are not tracking fatality numbers from covid anymore?  Its called an EXIT STRATEGY--they are trying to cover their asses because they have been caught in LIES.


----------



## Flopper

Concerned American said:


> You are still parroting the same old tired lies that the government has been throwing around since the start of this scamdemic.  When are you going to wise up and figure out you've been played in the biggest hoax since the beginning of human history.
> 
> Masks are ineffective for the umpteenth time.  The vax is not safe nor effective.  It does NOT prevent infection nor spread and it IS associated with numerous serious health conditions that have resulted from it.
> 
> Potential?  LMAO  Woulda Coulda Shoulda--the same tired shit we've been hearing for two solid years.  Wake up.
> 
> The vegetable in the WH is trying to cover his ass by changing the way infection numbers have been tallied because people are starting to realize that this has ALL been BS.  Ever wonder why they are not tracking fatality numbers from covid anymore?  Its called an EXIT STRATEGY--they are trying to cover their asses because they have been caught in LIES.


Sorry, but I don't address conspiracy theories, fake news, and lies.  It only helps spread them.  I'm sure someone else will oblige you


----------



## westwall

Flopper said:


> Sorry, but I don't address conspiracy theories, fake news, and lies.  It only helps spread them.  I'm sure someone else will oblige you






Ummm, yeah, you actually do.  It is now beyond question that fau chi funded the development of a biological weapon that has killed hundreds of thousands.  YOU, are wrong.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

CrusaderFrank said:


> Trudeau wants to govern like Mussolini, he may end up like Mussolini


And he should.   I hope this isn't the end of the rebellion.


----------



## Concerned American

Flopper said:


> Sorry, but I don't address conspiracy theories, fake news, and lies.


Au contraire, friend.  You have been parroting fake news and lies for at least the past year that I KNOW of.


----------



## Michael1985

Soon enough, the police will come in and clear out all the "protesters". Trudeau seems reluctant to use the military, but he may have to if the situation demands.


----------



## skye

Dear Leader of Chinada 

Bow down, trucker peasants.

His time will come too.


----------



## Concerned American

skye said:


> Dear Leader of Chinada
> 
> Bow down, trucker peasants.
> 
> His time will come too.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 600760


Good one.


----------



## westwall

Michael1985 said:


> Soon enough, the police will come in and clear out all the "protesters". Trudeau seems reluctant to use the military, but he may have to if the situation demands.




Ummm, the veterans are standing BETWEEN the cops and the truckers.  And every day more cops are saying they won't do your fascist bidding.

Suck it up buttercup,  you are screwed.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

justoffal said:


> Awesome...they're calling his bluff....he's dead politically now.
> 
> Jo


If Trudeau is not worried that this is the end of his political life it is only because he doesn't intend to expose himself to a vote.


----------



## Death Angel

Missourian said:


> Freedom Convoy ordered to clear US-Canada bridge by MIDNIGHT
> 
> 
> Freedom Convoy truckers are still on the US-Canada Ambassador Bridge - in defiance of Canadian Prime Minister Justin Trudeau's 7pm and then midnight deadlines to clear the road on Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailymail.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trudeau intimates military force is on the table.
> 
> The fascism is strong in the Trudeau government.  Either way this is the end of Trudeau.






Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## KissMy

You can protest until you destroy others property, block interstate & international highways, ports or prevent others freedom, commerce, trade & ability to live, then you have gone too far and you will be arrested, run down or executed.

You have the same rights to vote, freedom of speech & protest as everyone else, but those rights end when they trample on my life, freedom & liberty. Get the hell off the roads before we take you out!


----------



## westwall

KissMy said:


> You can protest until you destroy others property, block interstate & international highways, ports or prevent others freedom, commerce, trade & ability to live, then you have gone too far and you will be arrested, run down or executed.
> 
> You have the same rights to vote, freedom of speech & protest as everyone else, but those rights end when they trample on my life, freedom & liberty. Get the hell off the roads before we take you out!





Eeeeeeeeeeeeeewww.  Internet tough guy alert!


----------



## Ame®icano

KissMy said:


> You can protest until you destroy others property, block interstate & international highways, ports or prevent others freedom, commerce, trade & ability to live, then you have gone too far and you will be arrested, run down or executed.
> 
> You have the same rights to vote, freedom of speech & protest as everyone else, but those rights end when they trample on my life, freedom & liberty. Get the hell off the roads before we take you out!



You are aware that Canadian truckers blocked Canadian roads, are you?


----------



## Zincwarrior

TD, one of Canada's largest banks, freezing funds.









						Canadian 'Freedom Convoy': TD Bank freezes accounts with $1.1M for trucker protest
					

Toronto-Dominion Bank froze two personal bank accounts to support ‘Freedom Convoy' protesters in Canada who are pushing back against vaccine mandates and other COVID-19 procedures.




					www.foxbusiness.com


----------



## Ame®icano

Hidden said:


> He always capitalizes his name when he signs his posts.



Your habit of missing the point isn't funny anymore.


----------



## Zincwarrior

Missourian said:


> Pot...meet kettle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rioters Set Fire to Federal Courthouse in Portland One Day after Fencing Removed
> 
> 
> Rioters targeted the federal courthouse in Portland, Ore., on Thursday evening in renewed clashes between demonstrators and federal police. The attack on the courthouse came one day after authorities removed fencing initially erected over the summer, in response to continued riots following the...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> news.yahoo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left-wing protestors attacked a federal courthouse for months... injured police... blocked roads... set up "autonomous zones"...
> 
> So please give me a fucking break with your self-serving sanctimonious bullshit.


Portland is not Canada.


----------



## daveman

KissMy said:


> You can protest until you destroy others property, block interstate & international highways, ports or prevent others freedom, commerce, trade & ability to live, then you have gone too far and you will be arrested, run down or executed.
> 
> You have the same rights to vote, freedom of speech & protest as everyone else, but those rights end when they trample on my life, freedom & liberty. Get the hell off the roads before we take you out!


"YOUR RIGHTS END WHEN THEY TRAMPLE ON MY FREEDOM AND LIBERTY NOW DO AS THE GOVERNMENT COMMANDS AND STOP THINKING FOR YOURSELVES YOU PEASANTS"


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Bleipriester said:


> Wasn´t sending the military to demonstrations deemed evil by western countries?



  I don't know about Canaduh.  They have a completely different government than we do, based on different principles.

  Here in the U.S., that would be a violation of the Posse Comitatus* Act.


———
* I cannot ever hear or read that name, without the memory coming to mind of a corrupt sheriff in the movie Tank repeatedly mishearing and missaying it as _“Communist pussy”_, beginning with his reaction to a military officer explaining to him why they can't do anything about a recently-resigned high-level NCO who just took off in his own privately-owned tank, by citing the Posse Comitatus Act.  _“Did you just call me a _‘Communist pussy?’_”_


----------



## westwall

Bob Blaylock said:


> I don't know about Canaduh.  They have a completely different government than we do, based on different principles.
> 
> Here in the U.S., that would be a violation of the Posse Comitatus* Act.
> 
> 
> ———
> * I cannot ever hear or read that name, without the memory coming to mind of a corrupt sheriff in the movie Tank repeatedly mishearing and missaying it as _“Communist pussy”_, beginning with his reaction to a military officer explaining to him why they can't do anything about a recently-resigned high-level NCO who just took off in his own privately-owned tank, by citing the Posse Comitatus Act.  _“Did you just call me a _‘Communist pussy?’_”_





Pussy communist.  You are remembering it backwards.

Fun movie!


----------



## Bob Blaylock

westwall said:


> Pussy communist.  You are remembering it backwards.
> 
> Fun movie!



  You're right.  I actually started typing it correctly, and them some glitch in my mind made me think I was depicting it backward, so I _“corrected”_ it.


----------



## westwall

Bob Blaylock said:


> You're right.  I actually started typing it correctly, and them some glitch in my mind made me think I was depicting it backward, so I _“corrected”_ it.





No worries,  we understood what you meant.


----------



## KissMy

westwall said:


> Eeeeeeeeeeeeeewww.  Internet tough guy alert!


Just ask those BLM terrorist thugs who blocked I-70 if we don't mean business. They got their ass beat, arrested, fined & sued for damages.


----------



## Penelope

daveman said:


> "YOUR RIGHTS END WHEN THEY TRAMPLE ON MY FREEDOM AND LIBERTY NOW DO AS THE GOVERNMENT COMMANDS AND STOP THINKING FOR YOURSELVES YOU PEASANTS"


Your right ends when it tramples on mine.


----------



## KissMy

Ame®icano said:


> You are aware that Canadian truckers blocked Canadian roads, are you?


They are blocking vital international bridge in the global supply chain that affects us all. We even attack terrorist in the middle east for blocking global supply lines.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

KissMy said:


> You can protest until you destroy others property, block interstate & international highways, ports or prevent others freedom, commerce, trade & ability to live, then you have gone too far and you will be arrested, run down or executed.
> 
> You have the same rights to vote, freedom of speech & protest as everyone else, but those rights end when they trample on my life, freedom & liberty. Get the hell off the roads before we take you out!


This really is a mostly peaceful protest -- you fucking Nazi


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Penelope said:


> Your right ends when it tramples on mine.


Take your weekly jab - or else


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Zincwarrior said:


> TD, one of Canada's largest banks, freezing funds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canadian 'Freedom Convoy': TD Bank freezes accounts with $1.1M for trucker protest
> 
> 
> Toronto-Dominion Bank froze two personal bank accounts to support ‘Freedom Convoy' protesters in Canada who are pushing back against vaccine mandates and other COVID-19 procedures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxbusiness.com


Another Fascist group that need to be sued out of existence.  The Truckers should come out owning TDBank


----------



## Penelope

CrusaderFrank said:


> Take your weekly jab - or else


I did and I got the booster. Its the only thing* right* to do. No one will hire them, the Canadian truckers. They will be without work and they don't want to work.


----------



## Mac-7

Penelope said:


> I did and I got the booster. Its the only thing* right* to do. No one will hire them, the Canadian truckers. They will be without work and they don't want to work.


I would hire them

and with wuflu vaccinations running out of your ears you should too 

the mandates are stupid and as useless as you think the vaccination is


----------



## Penelope

Mac-7 said:


> I would hire them
> 
> and with wuflu vaccinations running out of your ears you should too
> 
> the mandates are stupid and as useless as you think the vaccination is


Go a head. I wouldn't hire them.


----------



## eagle1462010

Flopper said:


> Sorry, but I don't address conspiracy theories, fake news, and lies.  It only helps spread them.  I'm sure someone else will oblige you


No you spout the Gov't NARRATIVE every day.  OBEY ME EVERY SINGLE DAY


----------



## eagle1462010

KissMy said:


> You can protest until you destroy others property, block interstate & international highways, ports or prevent others freedom, commerce, trade & ability to live, then you have gone too far and you will be arrested, run down or executed.
> 
> You have the same rights to vote, freedom of speech & protest as everyone else, but those rights end when they trample on my life, freedom & liberty. Get the hell off the roads before we take you out!


You didn't play by them rules with Burn Loot Murder now did you?  Or when you threw feces and piss at Federal officers as you NUTBAGS attacked a court house buiding.


----------



## eagle1462010

Penelope said:


> Go a head. I wouldn't hire them.


Who ya gonna hire from your basement..........LOL

HONK HONK HONK


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

candycorn said:


> I see you can't read either.
> 
> In 2020 when protesters were blocking roads, you guys (perhaps not you personally) were sponsoring running over people blocking roads.  Insantis even passed a law in florida encouraging it.
> 
> Now?  You're pro-road-blocker it seems.
> 
> Can you understand your hypocrisy?  Sure.... You can do it!


Perhaps that is what passes for logic to a very simple mind.


----------



## Mac-7

eagle1462010 said:


> You didn't play by them rules with Burn Loot Murder now did you?  Or when you threw feces and piss at Federal officers as you NUTBAGS attacked a court house buiding.


Touché

arguing with progressives is like taking candy from a baby


----------



## eagle1462010

Penelope said:


> I did and I got the booster. Its the only thing* right* to do. No one will hire them, the Canadian truckers. They will be without work and they don't want to work.


Take 5 more........Maybe the loose spike proteins will not kill you...........Gambler huh.........Oh did it stop you from getting it..........NOPE....

Anyways.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Penelope said:


> I did and I got the booster. Its the only thing* right* to do. No one will hire them, the Canadian truckers. They will be without work and they don't want to work.


BS!  

Natural immunity 5 times more effective than your jab

Covid is over. Sucks to be you


----------



## Mac-7

CrusaderFrank said:


> Covid is over.


Thats an obvious fact libs refuse to accept


----------



## eagle1462010

CrusaderFrank said:


> BS!
> 
> Natural immunity 5 times more effective than your jab
> 
> Covid is over. Sucks to be you


Communist love power..........OBEY ME OR ELSE........When ELSE APPEARS they cry like COMMUNIST BITCHES.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

KissMy said:


> You can protest until you destroy others property, block interstate & international highways, ports or prevent others freedom, commerce, trade & ability to live, then you have gone too far and you will be arrested, run down or executed.
> 
> You have the same rights to vote, freedom of speech & protest as everyone else, but those rights end when they trample on my life, freedom & liberty. Get the hell off the roads before we take you out!


"before* WE* take you out"?????  You leftist butt monkeys sure do love your fantasies about having some power.


----------



## JoeBlow

Flopper said:


> Hopefully Trudeau does as he had said, bringing in the military to get that damn trucks off the bridges.  I'm damn tired of shortages and paying higher prices.  The truckers are violating the law and the govern should act.  Actually, I don't really hold truckers to blame.  They are being mislead by the crap of social media, the worst thing that has very happen to America.


Says the guy who's on social media. Asswipe.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

Penelope said:


> Your right ends when it tramples on mine.


Kind of like your right to kill me ends where it tramples on my right to refuse a dangerous experimental medical procedure.  Right?

_*"I'm getting sick and tired of people who are unvaccinated. I wish them to all die and also to bypass the hospitals. Die at home."*_*--Penelope, Jan 18th 2022*


----------



## Penelope

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> Kind of like your right to kill me ends where it tramples on my right to refuse a dangerous experimental medical procedure.  Right?
> 
> _*"I'm getting sick and tired of people who are unvaccinated. I wish them to all die and also to bypass the hospitals. Die at home."*_*--Penelope, Jan 18th 2022*


I stand for that.


----------



## eagle1462010

Penelope said:


> I stand for that.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

Penelope said:


> I stand for that.


Good.  Keep pushing it Killer, because every time you get mouthy with me on this issue, you end up slinking off into the corner with your tail between your legs.

So bring it.  This is fun.  I'm stuck in the house because of weather and could use the entertainment.

And by the way, there's a word for you:


----------



## KissMy

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> Kind of like your right to kill me ends where it tramples on my right to refuse a dangerous experimental medical procedure.  Right?
> 
> _*"I'm getting sick and tired of people who are unvaccinated. I wish them to all die and also to bypass the hospitals. Die at home."*_*--Penelope, Jan 18th 2022*


You unvaccinated covid infected brain fogged zombie assholes already crashed a vehicle into my family & I, plus clogged the hospitals preventing us from getting the care we paid insurance all our working lives for. So when you get infected, stay away from hospitals since you assholes refuse to follow medical advice!


----------



## eagle1462010

KissMy said:


> You unvaccinated zombie assholes already crashed a vehicle into my family & I plus clogged the hospitals preventing us from getting the care we paid insurance all our working lives for. So when you get infected, stay away from hospitals since you assholes refuse to follow medical advice!


BS


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

KissMy said:


> You unvaccinated zombie assholes already crashed a vehicle into my family & I, plus clogged the hospitals preventing us from getting the care we paid insurance all our working lives for. So when you get infected, stay away from hospitals since you assholes refuse to follow medical advice!


----------



## KissMy

eagle1462010 said:


> BS


FU!


----------



## eagle1462010

KissMy said:


> FU!


Same to you.  Took me a year to get my wife's surgery........Had NOTHING TO DO WITH COVID.  Had to do with what they called the COVID GAME.

One doctor said why do surgeries when he could make the same money playing golf.......IMAGINE THAT.

Been there and done that.  You are full of it.


----------



## KissMy




----------



## eagle1462010

KissMy said:


>


I went into doctors offices and hospitals during that time.......Freaking places were empty...........as she was denied the surgery over and over again.......until we finally went to Texas to get it.............

Heard it directly from the Nurses Radiologist and Doctors themselves...........THE COVID GAME.


----------



## Captain Caveman

These incidents in many countries are increasing because more and more governments are getting more and more out of touch. Governments are there to serve the people, not rule them.

One day, it'll get ugly.


----------



## SweetSue92

Penelope said:


> I stand for that.



Because your incredibly simple mind can only do good-bad at about the four year old level. So now you're just down to arguing taking the shots were the right thing to do because daddy said so. Sad


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

KissMy said:


> FU!


"COVID will kill me,
This I know.
For my TV
Tells me so.

Little shots
Will set me free.
Let's get boosters
One, two, three.

Yes, COVID will kill me.
Yes, COVID will kill me.
Yes, COVID will kill me.
My TV tells me so"

Sung to the tune of "Yes, Jesus Loves Me"


----------



## KissMy

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> "COVID will kill me,
> This I know.
> For my TV
> Tells me so.
> 
> Little shots
> Will set me free.
> Let's get boosters
> One, two, three.
> 
> Yes, COVID will kill me.
> Yes, COVID will kill me.
> Yes, COVID will kill me.
> My TV tells me so"
> 
> Sung to the tune of "Yes, Jesus Loves Me"


The increase in weekly deaths are more than double those labeled as covid deaths. This proves the canard that most deaths caused by other conditions are bring labeled as covid for profit is a LIE! The reality is deaths caused by covid is more than double those being labeled as covid deaths.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

KissMy said:


>


That "nurse' is an actress.  Watch her eyes.  You can tell she's lying.


----------



## KissMy

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> That "nurse' is an actress.  Watch her eyes.  You can tell she's lying.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

KissMy said:


>


I don't see any dead bodies.  Just a lot of acting.

Of course, if you believe Poopy Joe is a president, you'll believe anything.


----------



## daveman

Penelope said:


> Your right ends when it tramples on mine.


You've always had the right to wear a mask if you see fit.

You've never had the right to force that decision on others.


----------



## daveman

Penelope said:


> I stand for that.


Ladies and gentlemen, the kind, tolerant, compassionate left.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

daveman said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, the kind, tolerant, compassionate left.


The brainwashed, selfish, paranoid left.


----------



## d0gbreath

Ame®icano said:


> Your habit of missing the point isn't funny anymore.


OK, I'll stop. I'd still pay good money for him to call me a moron to my face. Will too.


----------



## Ame®icano

KissMy said:


> They are blocking vital international bridge in the global supply chain that affects us all. We even attack terrorist in the middle east for blocking global supply lines.



Are you saying we should attack them?

Because they're... terrorists?


----------



## Ame®icano

Penelope said:


> I stand for that.



Why to waste time? If you stand for that, you would support the law to have them all executed.


----------



## westwall

Hidden said:


> OK, I'll stop. I'd still pay good money for him to call me a moron to my face. Will too.






Eeeeeeeeeeewwww, yet another internet tough guy!


----------



## Ame®icano

KissMy said:


> You unvaccinated covid infected brain fogged zombie assholes already crashed a vehicle into my family & I, plus clogged the hospitals preventing us from getting the care we paid insurance all our working lives for. So when you get infected, stay away from hospitals since you assholes refuse to follow medical advice!


What makes you think all unvaccinated have COVID?


----------



## westwall

Ame®icano said:


> What makes you think all unvaccinated have COVID?




What makes you think kissme can think?


----------



## Ame®icano

westwall said:


> What makes you think kissme can think?


I'm asking him a question so he can prove he can.

Now we both know what the answer will be, right?


----------



## miketx

Flopper said:


> Hopefully Trudeau does as he had said, bringing in the military to get that damn trucks off the bridges.  I'm damn tired of shortages and paying higher prices.  The truckers are violating the law and the govern should act.  Actually, I don't really hold truckers to blame.  They are being mislead by the crap of social media, the worst thing that has very happen to America.


God you are stupid.


----------



## Ame®icano

Flopper said:


> Hopefully Trudeau does as he had said, bringing in the military to get that damn trucks off the bridges.  I'm damn tired of shortages and paying higher prices.  The truckers are violating the law and the govern should act.  Actually, I don't really hold truckers to blame.  They are being mislead by the crap of social media, the worst thing that has very happen to America.



Do you really think you're paying higher prices because of trucker's protest in Canada that's ongoing for the last two weeks?

Were there any trucker protest in the last year? No? Then why do we have running inflation for the past year?


----------



## Ame®icano

Bleipriester said:


> Wasn´t sending the military to demonstrations deemed evil by western countries?



I don't remember leftists ever condemned use of military for such purposes.


----------



## daveman

Ame®icano said:


> I don't remember leftists ever condemned use of military for such purposes.


Leftists only condemn the use of military force against Islamic terrorists and Communism.


----------



## Zincwarrior

CrusaderFrank said:


> Another Fascist group that need to be sued out of existence.  The Truckers should come out owning TDBank


That's not a coherent statement. They are following lawful court orders.


----------



## MarathonMike

Concerned American said:


> When the government IMMEDIATELY rescinds ALL covid related mandates they will have made their point.  FREEDOM.  They've played this game for two years--the mandates can be dropped RIGHT NOW THIS MINUTE.


That's the point exactly! Trudeau could have ended this a week ago, but the petty tyrant won't give up his new tool of oppression. Instead, he inflames the situation by calling the people who make his country function "Transphobic Racists". What a freaking retard.


----------



## candycorn

otto105 said:


> Bridge is cleared the 10% honkies go home.


So much for that legend


----------



## eagle1462010

KissMy said:


>


And yet I went into many during Covid.......DIDN'T SEE SHIT....Empty waiting rooms with the Doctor pissed off as his TEE TIME was coming up.


----------



## Who_Me?

The truckers must be part of the Trump uneducated.  Yea, let's block commerce so prices go up for no apparent reason.


----------



## Flash




----------



## bravoactual

candycorn said:


> So much for that legend



Canadian Local and National Law Enforcement moved in and arrested people and move trucks.  Screw the Maskholes and vaxasses.


----------



## Concerned American

Who_Me? said:


> The truckers must be part of the Trump uneducated.  Yea, let's block commerce so prices go up for no apparent reason.


Nice try.  LMAO.  Those prices had gone up long before the Canadian Trucker protest ever started and it wasn't for "no apparent reason"  It was due to your vegetable/democrat parties cockamamie policies of printing money that we don't have.  Don't you understand how economics work?


----------



## otto105

Flash said:


> View attachment 601087


Over 60% of Canadian don't support the truckers asshole.


----------



## otto105

MarathonMike said:


> That's the point exactly! Trudeau could have ended this a week ago, but the petty tyrant won't give up his new tool of oppression. Instead, he inflames the situation by calling the people who make his country function "Transphobic Racists". What a freaking retard.


The other 90% make it function, not you 10% unvaccinated fuckups.


----------



## MarathonMike

Who_Me? I knew you could figure out a way to bring Trump into a Canadian protest against the vaccine Nazis.


----------



## Concerned American

MarathonMike said:


> Who_Me? I knew you could figure out a way to bring Trump into a Canadian protest against the vaccine Nazis.


Shit, Mike, these morons could work Trump into a thread about blue M & Ms


----------



## Flash

otto105 said:


> Over 60% of Canadian don't support the truckers asshole.


How do you know dipshit?  Heard it on CNN?


----------



## Concerned American

Flash said:


> How do you know dipshit?  Heard it on CNN?


I just read on Fox.com that the truckers called Ford's bluff and did not move.  The cops did nothing.  Hurray for the Canadian Trucker Freedom Convoy!


----------



## Zincwarrior

Roads are clear in Ottawa eh! Time for some brewskis, but don't forget your took! It's still cold eh!


----------



## Who_Me?

Flash said:


> View attachment 601087


Did you color that yourself?


----------



## Who_Me?

MarathonMike said:


> Who_Me? I knew you could figure out a way to bring Trump into a Canadian protest against the vaccine Nazis.


Trump endorsed them today.  He brought himself to the party.


----------



## otto105

Flash said:


> How do you know dipshit?  Heard it on CNN?


Almost 2/3rds of Canadians oppose trucker convoy protest, poll suggests


----------



## otto105

MarathonMike said:


> Who_Me? I knew you could figure out a way to bring Trump into a Canadian protest against the vaccine Nazis.


What is a vaccine NAZI?

Did the NAZI's provide vaccines to people?


----------



## daveman

otto105 said:


> What is a vaccine NAZI?
> 
> Did the NAZI's provide vaccines to people?


The Nazis didn't give people any choice.

You know, like you leftists.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

daveman said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did the NAZI's provide vaccines to people?
> 
> 
> 
> The Nazis didn't give people any choice.
Click to expand...


  Josef Mengele and his colleagues very notoriously did not care about the consent of his human test subjects.

  Exactly the same as his modern counterparts pushing this dangerous mRNA shit.


----------



## Zincwarrior

Yes exactly the same. Forced experiments on Jewish prisoners like dunking them in ice water is exactly the same as vaccine mandates.

All those schools that require vaccinations? Mengele level Nazis!


----------



## otto105

daveman said:


> The Nazis didn't give people any choice.
> 
> You know, like you leftists.


What kind of vaccine were they providing?


----------



## daveman

otto105 said:


> What kind of vaccine were they providing?


Zyklon-B.


----------



## Ame®icano

otto105 said:


> Over 60% of Canadian don't support the truckers asshole.



Is that true or you heard it on CNN?


----------



## otto105

daveman said:


> Zyklon-B.


That's gas intended to murder people, not a vaccine.


----------



## otto105

Ame®icano said:


> Is that true or you heard it on CNN?




The Canadian trucker convoy is an unpopular uprising


----------



## daveman

otto105 said:


> That's gas intended to murder people, not a vaccine.


You had to look it up, didn't you?

The Nazis didn't give anyone any choice.  Just like you leftists.  

And, I gotta be honest, here -- you don't look like you can handle your own life that well.  You have no business telling me how to live mine.


----------



## Flash

otto105 said:


> Almost 2/3rds of Canadians oppose trucker convoy protest, poll suggests


 LOL

_The Leger survey of 1,546 adults was carried out between Feb. 4 to 6. No margin of error can be assigned because web-based polls are not considered random samples._

A fucking web poll?  Seriously?

You Moon Bats are dumber than horseshit.


----------



## otto105

daveman said:


> You had to look it up, didn't you?
> 
> The Nazis didn't give anyone any choice.  Just like you leftists.
> 
> And, I gotta be honest, here -- you don't look like you can handle your own life that well.  You have no business telling me how to live mine.


You must have learnt it at NAZI camp. That was in WV right?


----------



## daveman

otto105 said:


> You must have learnt it at NAZI camp. That was in WV right?


It's called "history", child.  People who know history don't vote Democrat.


----------



## otto105

daveman said:


> It's called "history", child.  People who know history don't vote Democrat.


How so? They do teach about the history of fascism at camp?


----------



## Turtlesoup

otto105 said:


> What kind of vaccine were they providing?


Actually they were using the jews for medical experiments-----that even at times lead to medical breakthroughs.  Some of the jews in these experiments then were helped------while most were just tortured and killed.


----------



## eagle1462010

otto105 said:


> How so? They do teach about the history of fascism at camp?


They used to show the history of Nazi fucks in Germany.  Now they teach CRT and America sucks


----------



## Jarlaxle

westwall said:


> Ummm, the veterans are standing BETWEEN the cops and the truckers.  And every day more cops are saying they won't do your fascist bidding.
> 
> Suck it up buttercup,  you are screwed.


I wonder when the _agents provocateur_ do their thing...


----------



## Jarlaxle

Penelope said:


> I stand for that.


Then you are insane.


----------



## otto105

eagle1462010 said:


> They used to show the history of Nazi fucks in Germany.  Now they teach CRT and America sucks


Where do they teach CRT and America sucks?

In VA in the 1950 & 60's teach taught that slaves were treated quite well...while TX called them migrant labor...

If you lived in Germany now, you would be resisting the teaching of the Holocaust as it makes current German kids feel bad.


----------



## Ame®icano

otto105 said:


> The Canadian trucker convoy is an unpopular uprising



Vox? LMAO. 

Are they telling the truth or they heard it on CNN?


----------



## Flash

otto105 said:


> Where do they teach CRT and America sucks?
> 
> In VA in the 1950 & 60's teach taught that slaves were treated quite well...while TX called them migrant labor...
> 
> If you lived in Germany now, you would be resisting the teaching of the Holocaust as it makes current German kids feel bad.




That is all we get out of your Libtard turds.  You love the fucking Negroes, hate White cultural and you hated the fact that somebody was making this country great again.   You hate everything that made this country great.  You love all the filthy shit, like CRT, that is destroying this country.

Liberals are the scum of America and we all know it.


----------



## Turtlesoup

otto105 said:


> Where do they teach CRT and America sucks?
> 
> In VA in the 1950 & 60's teach taught that slaves were treated quite well...while TX called them migrant labor...
> 
> If you lived in Germany now, you would be resisting the teaching of the Holocaust as it makes current German kids feel bad.


They have beat the kids overhead for what Hitler did for generations now to point where those doing so have become the abuser---

The end result is that it is now an attempt to destroy Germans self esteem and to use it as a means to control the germans which in turn has allowed globalist communist agendas such as flooding over of muslims who have formed raped gangs.  The Pendleum swings both ways and both extremes are bad.


----------



## otto105

Ame®icano said:


> Vox? LMAO.
> 
> Are they telling the truth or they heard it on CNN?


The article links to all three polls conducted in Canada about the protest.

But you have you bias to protect.


----------



## otto105

Turtlesoup said:


> They have beat the kids overhead for what Hitler did for generations now to point where those doing so have become the abuser---
> 
> The end result is that it is now an attempt to destroy Germans self esteem and to use it as a means to control the germans which in turn has allowed globalist communist agendas such as flooding over of muslims who have formed raped gangs.  The Pendleum swings both ways and both extremes are bad.


So, you don't want accurate history being taught?

Self-Esteem is a fucking concern? Wow, you little wussy snowflake....Feelings...


----------



## daveman

otto105 said:


> How so? They do teach about the history of fascism at camp?


When I went to school, they taught fascism was bad.

I don't know what they're teaching you kids today.  It sure as hell isn't history.


----------



## beagle9

Flopper said:


> Hopefully Trudeau does as he had said, bringing in the military to get that damn trucks off the bridges.  I'm damn tired of shortages and paying higher prices.  The truckers are violating the law and the govern should act.  Actually, I don't really hold truckers to blame.  They are being mislead by the crap of social media, the worst thing that has very happen to America.


And exactly how does the trucks in Canada drive up your prices ??? Social media is the Darling of the Democrat party until it turns on them... Then they have an issue with it... ROTFLMBO.

All that Russian Hoax collusion bull crap, the spying, censoring, and propaganda is coming back to haunt the democrat's and the leftist in the world big League.


----------



## Ame®icano

otto105 said:


> The article links at all three posts conducted in Canada about the protest.
> 
> But you have you bias to protect.



The article says also...

"The demonstrators, *which have included as many as 8,000 people at their peak*, have terrorized Ottawa: blockading streets, harassing citizens, forcing business closures, and honking their extremely loud horns all night."

Oh wait, Vox said there is 8,000 people, so it must be truth.


----------



## beagle9

TheGreatSatan said:


> This could become a major historical event.  If Traitordo uses the military and it gets ugly, it could really damage the establishment's image.


He is in a losing or already lost situation. Anyway that he tries to go will backfire on him big time at this point. The truckers and the citizen's of Canada have already won. Let's just hope that Trudeau doesn't do something stupid that he'll regret and the Canadians will regret if they turn on their own for a dipstick like Trudeau.


----------



## Ame®icano

Ontario to set dates for dropping all COVID measures on Monday​


> Premier Doug Ford and his cabinet will meet Monday to discuss how and when to lift restrictions, including vaccine passports and mask requirements.
> Dr. Kieran Moore, the province’s chief medical officer, said last week that he would be putting forward recommendations for a cautious and gradual return to normal.



Just remember folks, this isn't related to the trucker protest, which didn't accomplish anything. It's strictly related to the science, and it might change when science changes.

Edit: Notice, they aren't dropping anything yet, but merely announcing that they are going to release dates for dropping them. This isn't the first time governments have said they were going to drop restrictions, those are just empty words to convince truckers and protesters to go home.


----------



## westwall

Jarlaxle said:


> I wonder when the _agents provocateur_ do their thing...




Soon.  They have already tried


----------



## otto105

Ame®icano said:


> Ontario to set dates for dropping all COVID measures on Monday​
> 
> 
> Just remember folks, this isn't related to the trucker protest, which didn't accomplish anything. It's strictly related to the science, and it might change when science changes.
> 
> Edit: Notice, they aren't dropping anything yet, but merely announcing that they are going to release dates for dropping them. This isn't the first time governments have said they were going to drop restrictions, those are just empty words to convince truckers and protesters to go home.


So, the Phucker protest can only prolong the mandates, instead of shortening them?


----------



## Ame®icano

otto105 said:


> So, the Phucker protest can only prolong the mandates, instead of shortening them?



How did you come up with that conclusion? All by yourself or you heard it on CNN?


----------



## Ame®icano

Interesting how the very idea of the truckers getting any kind of credit for the ending of mandates/restrictions makes these clotshot lovers absolutely seethe. What's so threatening to normies about the idea that the truckers did accomplish something? I'm not saying they did, but I'm not going out of my way frothing at the mouth trying to prove it one way or the other either.


----------



## Colin norris

Concerned American said:


> They don't make it one iota worse than the illegal mandates that the overstepping government has forced on the populace.


They already have and he us now bringing the police and military into it.  I hope they start firing shots. We'll see how tough they are then. 


Concerned American said:


> Governments govern best who governs least.


Oooooooh.  How very nostalgic of  you. You bring a tear to my glass eye. 


Concerned American said:


> Rescind all of the illegal mandates and the problem is solved.  Plain and simple.


You're the one that's simple.


----------



## otto105

Ame®icano said:


> How did you come up with that conclusion? All by yourself or you heard it on CNN?


What is this obsession with CNN?


----------



## otto105

Colin norris said:


> They already have and he us now bringing the police and military into it.  I hope they start firing shots. We'll see how tough they are then.
> 
> Oooooooh.  How very nostalgic of  you. You bring a tear to my glass eye.
> 
> You're the one that's simple.


Traffic is already flowing from Canada to the US over the bridge.


----------



## Ame®icano

otto105 said:


> What is this obsession with CNN?



Not mine, yours. You trust everything they say, I don't.


----------



## LAUGHatLEFTISTS

candycorn said:


> I really don't know what this is all about.
> 
> It is funny though that the same guys who were sponsoring "running over" anyone who blocks a roadway are now singing the praises of those that are blocking roadways.



Nope. Running over the animals pounding on cars and threatening Americans. See the difference?


----------



## otto105

Ame®icano said:


> Not mine, yours. You trust everything they say, I don't.


Again, with the CNN fixation.

Did the dingo git your baby?


----------



## Ame®icano

otto105 said:


> Again, with the CNN fixation.
> 
> Did the dingo git your baby?



Is that what you heard on CNN?


----------



## Calypso Jones

It ain't over. Not by a long shot. LOLOL


----------



## Calypso Jones

New Poll: More Than 20 Million Canadians (54%) Want All COVID Restrictions To End Now
					

A new poll conducted by the Angus Reid Institute shows that the majority of Canadians want all COVID…




					thepulse.one


----------



## beagle9

Colin norris said:


> They already have and he us now bringing the police and military into it.  I hope they start firing shots. We'll see how tough they are then.
> 
> Oooooooh.  How very nostalgic of  you. You bring a tear to my glass eye.
> 
> You're the one that's simple.


You digging ditches for your fellow citizen's to fall into, will ultimately turn to bite you in your own ace... Of course you see government's as the answer in protecting you and your bull crap in life, so all haile or bend their knee to your style of government eh ?


----------



## Colin norris

beagle9 said:


> You digging ditches for your fellow citizen's to fall into, will ultimately turn to bite you in your own ace... Of course you see government's as the answer in protecting you and your bull crap in life, so all haile or bend their knee to your style of government eh ?



I said at the beginning they will eventually fold under pressure. They have no resources and fighting the government. They never stood a chance. 

I'm sick of your propaganda about freedom etc. If they had a sliver if decency they would be vacinnated for their country. But republicans have no intelligence. Here is a classic example of it. 

Stick with your silly bible son. God will protect you.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Colin norris said:


> I'm sick of your propaganda about freedom etc. If they had a sliver if [sic] decency they would be vacinnated [sic] for their country.



  Anyone who demands that anyone else be coerced into being injected with dangerous poisons is in no position to speak of decency.  You are on the same side as Josef Mengele.


----------



## Colin norris

Bob Blaylock said:


> Anyone who demands that anyone else be coerced into being injected with dangerous poisons is in no position to speak of decency.


Where is the evidence they are dangerous or poisonous? You have nothing. 
Stick with your filthy bible. I can see how God protected thOse 400000 who died from the virus. Ask them if they would prefer a vacinne. 



Bob Blaylock said:


> You are on the same side as Josef Mengele.


You are letting your personal and religious crap interfere with good science, research  and logic. 
Barring a verified medical condition, there is not one person on earth that should not be vaccinated. 
You are also ignorant enough to let your Republican politics interfere as if that is justification for anything. 
You hate Biden because he us promoting it. 

I can see straight through all you believers bullshit. You not proving anything but your stupidity. 
Keep studying your bible son. I can see how far it has gotten you


----------



## Penelope

eagle1462010 said:


> I went into doctors offices and hospitals during that time.......Freaking places were empty...........as she was denied the surgery over and over again.......until we finally went to Texas to get it.............
> 
> Heard it directly from the Nurses Radiologist and Doctors themselves...........THE COVID GAME.


were you unvaccinated??


----------



## eagle1462010

Penelope said:


> were you unvaccinated??


Who the fuck cares?  The surgery needed wasnt fucking covid.

Empty waiting rooms like your head over and over again for a year.


----------



## Corvet

I wonder if democrats feel even dumber than usual today after what Durham came out with the other day?
probably not
see dems re so ignorant and stupid, they don’t even have the intelligence to know when to feel embarrassed


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws

*Yeah...........right..........the Canadian Military.*
Like they're gonna break a nail over this.
LMAO


----------



## KissMy

daveman said:


> When I went to school, they taught fascism was bad.
> 
> I don't know what they're teaching you kids today.  It sure as hell isn't history.


We had to get vaccinated to go to school & join the military longer than you have been alive.

Trucks are again transporting goods across Ambassador Bridge today. You ignorant terrorist lose again.


----------



## Ame®icano

otto105 said:


> What is this obsession with CNN?


You seem to be too stupid to realize it's not about CNN, but about you lying.


----------



## Ame®icano

US tow trucks in Canada.


----------



## Ame®icano

KissMy said:


> We had to get vaccinated to go to school & join the military longer than you have been alive.


Yes, with FDA fully approved vaccines. 

You're too stupid to realize that none of the "vaccines" administered in US today have full FDA approval, every single one is just under EUA.


----------



## KissMy

Ame®icano said:


> Yes, with FDA fully approved vaccines.
> 
> You're too stupid to realize that none of the "vaccines" administered in US today have full FDA approval, every single one is just under EUA.


You Lie! - The covid vaccine was FDA approved.

Also the military always uses vaccines that are not FDA approved.


----------



## Delldude




----------



## otto105

Ame®icano said:


> You seem to be too stupid to realize it's not about CNN, but about you lying.


Again a post with a reference to CNN.


----------



## candycorn

bravoactual said:


> Canadian Local and National Law Enforcement moved in and arrested people and move trucks.  Screw the Maskholes and vaxasses.



It was pretty much the dumbest idea ever.  Lets say 10 truckers stop their trucks on a bridge in the far right land.  Another 10 stop theirs on the far left lane and a 3rd group of 10 stop theirs in the middle lane.  Presto.  Blockade.

Until....

The middle truck in one of the columns didn't think this would be going on a week later and has to move his truck.  Then what?  

These guys make the 1/6 insurrectionists look like Rhodes Scholars.


----------



## candycorn

LAUGHatLEFTISTS said:


> Nope. Running over the animals pounding on cars and threatening Americans. See the difference?



Difference?  Nope...you were a hypocrite yesterday, you are a hypocrite today, and you'll be a hypocrite tomorrow.  No difference whatsoever.


----------



## Ame®icano

KissMy said:


> You Lie! - The covid vaccine was FDA approved.
> 
> Also the military always uses vaccines that are not FDA approved.


I'm not lying, you're just so stupid that you can't read what actualy is approved.

The fully FDA approved "vaccines" are Pfizer Comirnaty and Moderna Spikevax. *They are not available in the US.*

What is given to Americans instead are Pfizer BioNTech and original Moderna that are still under EUA.

You can check it yourself, can you? From your own link...



> Since Dec. 11, 2020, the Pfizer-BioNTech COVID-19 Vaccine has been available* under EUA *in individuals 16 years of age and older, and the authorization *was expanded* to include those 12 through 15 years of age on May 10, 2021.



It's still under EUA, just expanded for kids.


----------



## Ame®icano

otto105 said:


> Again a post with a reference to CNN.



Yep, you're their shill. Repeating whatever they tell ya.


----------



## otto105

Ame®icano said:


> Yep, you're their shill. Repeating whatever they tell ya.


I’m assuming they in your post is CNN…


The dingo did git your baby.


----------



## Michelle420

> Ontario Premier Doug Ford announced Monday that the province will be dropping its proof of vaccination requirements for all settings as of March 1, if public health and health system indicators continue to improve. Masking will remain in place, but a timeline for lifting that measure will be announced at a later date. Ford made the announcement alongside Health Minister Christine Elliott and chief medical officer of health Dr. Kieran Moore. Ford also announced the province would be lifting more measures first on Feb. 17, including increasing social gathering limits to 50 indoors and 100 outdoors, removing capacity limits where proof of vaccination is required on restaurants, bars, cinemas, casinos and other indoor venues. They will also expand capacity for sports arenas and concert venues to 50 per cent. The province is also expanding booster dose eligibility on Friday to those 12 to 17. On March 1, in addition to lifting the proof of vaccine requirement, Ford also announced capacity limits on all remaining indoor public settings would be lifted.



1,540 people hospitalized in Ontario with COVID-19, 402 in intensive care  | Globalnews.ca

Looks like the protests are working.


----------



## otto105

Missourian said:


> Freedom Convoy ordered to clear US-Canada bridge by MIDNIGHT
> 
> 
> Freedom Convoy truckers are still on the US-Canada Ambassador Bridge - in defiance of Canadian Prime Minister Justin Trudeau's 7pm and then midnight deadlines to clear the road on Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailymail.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trudeau intimates military force is on the table.
> 
> The fascism is strong in the Trudeau government.  Either way this is the end of Trudeau.


Saltines get off the bridge.


----------



## Ame®icano

Michelle420 said:


> 1,540 people hospitalized in Ontario with COVID-19, 402 in intensive care  | Globalnews.ca
> 
> Looks like the protests are working.


----------



## bravoactual

candycorn said:


> It was pretty much the dumbest idea ever.  Lets say 10 truckers stop their trucks on a bridge in the far right land.  Another 10 stop theirs on the far left lane and a 3rd group of 10 stop theirs in the middle lane.  Presto.  Blockade.
> 
> Until....
> 
> The middle truck in one of the columns didn't think this would be going on a week later and has to move his truck.  Then what?
> 
> These guys make the 1/6 insurrectionists look like Rhodes Scholars.



Cons are famous for their lying and their hypocrisy.  It is all they've got.


----------



## Michelle420

Ame®icano What are you talking about? I support the truckers dummy.


----------



## otto105

Michelle420 said:


> Ame®icano What are you talking about? I support the truckers dummy.


You mean phuckers


----------



## Michelle420

otto105 Ontario to end COVID proof of vaccination March 1, mask mandate to remain in place  | Globalnews.ca

Ontario to end COVID proof of vaccination March 1​
Vaccinated People get Covid. So it's an experimental vaccine not proven.  The Truckers are right and they have a right to freedom of their own bodies.  This liberal fascism sucks.


----------



## LAUGHatLEFTISTS

Colin norris said:


> Where is the evidence they are dangerous or poisonous? You have nothing.
> Stick with your filthy bible. I can see how God protected thOse 400000 who died from the virus. Ask them if they would prefer a vacinne.
> 
> 
> You are letting your personal and religious crap interfere with good science, research  and logic.
> Barring a verified medical condition, there is not one person on earth that should not be vaccinated.
> You are also ignorant enough to let your Republican politics interfere as if that is justification for anything.
> You hate Biden because he us promoting it.
> 
> I can see straight through all you believers bullshit. You not proving anything but your stupidity.
> Keep studying your bible son. I can see how far it has gotten you


 
Haven’t you heard? The injection neither stops you from getting coved or spreading it. It’s all the rage in the scientific community.


----------



## LAUGHatLEFTISTS

otto105 said:


> You mean phuckers



I see what you did there.


----------



## bravoactual

Michelle420 said:


> Ame®icano What are you talking about? I support the truckers dummy.



Fuck them.  Domestic Terrorists.  They were a fucking minority of the truckers in Canada.  Even the Truckers Union of Canada posed that fucked up move to block the bridges.  Maskholes, covidiots and vaxasses are the reason the variants.  Fucking mask up and save your own fucking life or shut to fuck up and fucking DIE!!!!!!


----------



## Michelle420

bravoactual said:


> Fuck them.  Domestic Terrorists.  They were a fucking minority of the truckers in Canada.  Even the Truckers Union of Canada posed that fucked up move to block the bridges.  Maskholes, covidiots and vaxasses are the reason the variants.  Fucking mask up and save your own fucking life or shut to fuck up and fucking DIE!!!!!!


Bravest Truckers in the World right now!


----------



## Ame®icano

Michelle420 said:


> Ame®icano What are you talking about? I support the truckers dummy.



The meme is not pointed at you, but at COVID plandemic. Sorry?


----------



## Michelle420

Liberal fascists trying to discriminate against workers over a vaccine that doesn't even work.


----------



## Michelle420

Ame®icano said:


> The meme is not pointed at you, but at COVID plandemic. Sorry?


The Truckers are the bravest and nobody else in the world is stepping up. It's so sad.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Colin norris said:


> Where is the evidence they are dangerous or poisonous? You have nothing.



  There is an abundance of empirical evidence, of people suffering serious harm, and even death, as a direct result of this dangerous mRNA shit.

  More disturbing is the considerable, obvious, but unsuccessful effort, to suppress this evidence.




Colin norris said:


> I can see straight through all you believers bullshit. You not proving anything but your stupidity.



  Someone who denies God is in no position to cast aspersions on anyone else's intellect or character.


----------



## beagle9

Colin norris said:


> Where is the evidence they are dangerous or poisonous? You have nothing.
> Stick with your filthy bible. I can see how God protected thOse 400000 who died from the virus. Ask them if they would prefer a vacinne.
> 
> 
> You are letting your personal and religious crap interfere with good science, research  and logic.
> Barring a verified medical condition, there is not one person on earth that should not be vaccinated.
> You are also ignorant enough to let your Republican politics interfere as if that is justification for anything.
> You hate Biden because he us promoting it.
> 
> I can see straight through all you believers bullshit. You not proving anything but your stupidity.
> Keep studying your bible son. I can see how far it has gotten you


This illustrates just how ignorant you are, because where God is death has no sting, so deny all you want, but in the end maybe science will somehow lie to you, and tell you that if you take this pill or vaccine you can live forever. Go for it.

If I die tomorrow, at least I will praise his name as the Almighty creator that holds the keys to life and death in his hands. I choose life eternal myself, and not what we have now in which is time stamped.


----------



## beagle9

KissMy said:


> We had to get vaccinated to go to school & join the military longer than you have been alive.
> 
> Trucks are again transporting goods across Ambassador Bridge today. You ignorant terrorist lose again.


Ignoring reality is going to eventually bite you in your ace. Don't think that the spiritual and political battles are over, so stay tuned as the new chapters are opened.


----------



## Ame®icano

Michelle420 said:


> The Truckers are the bravest and nobody else in the world is stepping up. It's so sad.



Yeah, it's equivalent to leftists saying they support our troops... except when they have to pay taxes that pay troops.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

beagle9 said:


> …in the end maybe science will somehow lie to you, and tell you that if you take this pill or vaccine you can live forever.



  Genuine science will not.  The *LI*Bt*AR*d mockery of _“science”_, to which Godless fools such as Colon norris cling, the same science that affirms that Bruce Jenner is a woman, very well might, if that is what supports the *LI*bt*AR*d agenda.


----------



## Michelle420

Ame®icano They are so full of shit I can't even talk to them about Politics they just go on ignore and I used to be one. I flipped and now I  am just registered, Independent.

I can't stand the liberal democrat platform now. It's so gross.


----------



## Ame®icano

Communist coming out of closet...

Trudeau plans to invoke Emergencies Act in response to protests: sources​


> Prime Minister Justin Trudeau has told his caucus he plans on invoking the never-before-used Emergencies Act to give the federal government extra powers to handle the protests across the country, according to sources.
> 
> Those sources, who were not authorized to speak publicly, said the prime minister will inform the premiers of his decision this morning.
> 
> The Emergencies Act, which replaced the War Measures Act in the 1980s, defines a national emergency as a temporary "urgent and critical situation" that "seriously endangers the lives, health or safety of Canadians and is of such proportions or nature as to exceed the capacity or authority of a province to deal with it."



Suspension of civil rights incoming.


----------



## Ame®icano

Michelle420 said:


> Ame®icano They are so full of shit I can't even talk to them about Politics they just go on ignore and I used to be one. I flipped and now I  am just registered, Independent.
> 
> I can't stand the liberal democrat platform now. It's so gross.



If you are considering other people opinions, you are not a leftist. 

They never accept anyone opinion but their own, and they don't change. 

That's why I don't think you were one of them. You probably just wanted to be trendy.


----------



## toobfreak

Bob Blaylock said:


> There is an abundance of empirical evidence, of people suffering serious harm, and even death, as a direct result of this dangerous mRNA shit.



I listened to a virologist the other day say that all the vax does is release a flood of spike proteins into the bloodstream, which are toxic, and dangerous to the heart.  Meantime, nothing of the rest of the virus is used, so the person's immunity is still rather compromised.


----------



## Michelle420

Ame®icano No I was one but I just can't anymore they just absurd. And you are right they never really listen to where any other side is coming from. I just can't stand that double standard.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Ame®icano said:


> Communist coming out of closet...
> Trudeau plans to invoke Emergencies Act in response to protests: sources​Suspension of civil rights incoming.



  The forced _“vaccine”_ mandates are already there, even before anyone protests against them, before any government tries to suppress such protests.


----------



## Ame®icano

Bob Blaylock said:


> The forced _“vaccine”_ mandates are already there, even before anyone protests against them, before any government tries to suppress such protests.



That faggot truly is Castro's bastard child isn't it?


----------



## Ame®icano

With this, I assume you disagree with me.

But what I do know is that you can't read, you can't comprehend, and you can't think for yourself.

Let me simplify it, se even moron such as yourself can understand.

Pfizer - BioNTech was always and still is under EUA, and that's what they're giving in the US.
Pfizer - Comirnaty is fully approved, and it's not available in the US.

Moderna (original) was always and still is under EUA, and that's what they're giving in the US.
Moderna Spikevax is fully approved (as of Jan 31), and it's not available in the US.

If you were really getting fully approved "vaccines" you would be able to sue the manufacturers for damages, since only EUA "vaccines" are distributed in the US, you can't sue them, by law. If you still think they're giving fully approved "vaccines", go and get another booster, and don't forget to sign that you're relieving them from any responsibilities.


----------



## KissMy

Ame®icano said:


> I'm not lying, you're just so stupid that you can't read what actualy is approved.
> 
> The fully FDA approved "vaccines" are Pfizer Comirnaty and Moderna Spikevax. *They are not available in the US.*
> 
> What is given to Americans instead are Pfizer BioNTech and original Moderna that are still under EUA.
> 
> You can check it yourself, can you? From your own link...
> 
> 
> 
> It's still under EUA, just expanded for kids.


You keep lying! - Spikevax is available here in the USA.

Spikevax has the same formulation as the EUA Moderna COVID-19 Vaccine and is administered as a primary series of two doses, one month apart. Spikevax can be used interchangeably with the EUA Moderna COVID-19 Vaccine to provide the COVID-19 vaccination series.


----------



## bravoactual

otto105 said:


> You mean phuckers



Fuckers who did not even have support of their Union.  They were the minority in this Reich Wing Cluster Fuck.


----------



## Michelle420

KissMy Spikevax is moderna.

On January 31, 2022, the FDA announced the second approval of a COVID-19 vaccine. *The vaccine has been known as the Moderna COVID-19 Vaccine, and will now be marketed as Spikevax,* for the prevention of COVID-19 in individuals 18 years of age and older.









						Moderna COVID-19 Vaccines
					

Spikevax and Moderna COVID-19 Vaccine and Moderna COVID-19 Vaccine, Bivalent




					www.fda.gov


----------



## Ame®icano

KissMy said:


> You keep lying! - Spikevax is available here in the USA.
> 
> Spikevax has the same formulation as the EUA Moderna COVID-19 Vaccine and is administered as a primary series of two doses, one month apart. Spikevax can be used interchangeably with the EUA Moderna COVID-19 Vaccine to provide the COVID-19 vaccination series.



You're really an idiot. I nearly drew it for you, and you still don't get it. Should I bring my kids crayons?

Yeah, Spikevax is approved, but you can't get it, it's not available. Oh, since you can't get Spikevax, they'll give you original one, you know, the one they have no liability for.

Why there is a need for Spikevax if is the same formulation with EUA "vaccine"? So morons like you think they're getting fully approved "vaccine" while they're getting EUA "vaccine". And if you get myocarditis, or blood clot you can't sue them. No liabilities for Moderna, or Pfizer. Zero.

I would tell you to think, but you're not capable of thinking. Therefore, moron!


----------



## KissMy

Ame®icano said:


> You're really an idiot. I nearly drew it for you, and you still don't get it. Should I bring my kids crayons?
> 
> Yeah, Spikevax is approved, but you can't get it, it's not available. Oh, since you can't get Spikevax, they'll give you original one, you know, the one they have no liability for.
> 
> Why there is a need for Spikevax if is the same formulation with EUA "vaccine"? So morons like you think they're getting fully approved "vaccine" while they're getting EUA "vaccine". And if you get myocarditis, or blood clot you can't sue them. No liabilities for Moderna, or Pfizer. Zero.
> 
> I would tell you to think, but you're not capable of thinking. Therefore, moron!


You keep lying! - Spikevax is available here in the USA.


----------



## Ame®icano

Michelle420 said:


> KissMy Spikevax is moderna.
> 
> On January 31, 2022, the FDA announced the second approval of a COVID-19 vaccine. *The vaccine has been known as the Moderna COVID-19 Vaccine, and will now be marketed as Spikevax,* for the prevention of COVID-19 in individuals 18 years of age and older.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moderna COVID-19 Vaccines
> 
> 
> Spikevax and Moderna COVID-19 Vaccine and Moderna COVID-19 Vaccine, Bivalent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fda.gov



You see Michelle420, this is exactly what I was talking about above. They simply don't read, or comprehend, even their own links, they just spew what media told them to.

Media said Pfizer vaccine is fully approved. Yes, but they don't say which one, and if you're uninformed fuck, and if you don't read their approval paper, you would never know that what you're actually getting is EUA "vaccine", for which pharma has no liability. Even if you ask for FDA fully approved "vaccine" they will give you EAU with an explanation, "they're both the same". If they're the same, why different name, and why they're both not fully approved?

For that, you need to have some brain, and our leftist friends don't have it. They're just repeating what media told them, without any thinking of their own.

I've explain this in detail in another thread in CDZ, to keep it clean from trolls. *Do you trust current COVID "vaccines"?*


----------



## Colin norris

Bob Blaylock said:


> Genuine science will not.  The *LI*Bt*AR*d mockery of _“science”_, to which Godless fools such as Colon norris cling, the same science that affirms that Bruce Jenner is a woman, very well might, if that is what supports the *LI*bt*AR*d agenda.


Under your assumption it is only liberals who are godless. You have to be kidding. 
It might be the fact you godbothering republicans Have very little defence and hate the left with a passion only allowed without gods permission. 

It must keep you awake at night knowing the government has passed so many freedoms like abortion and same sex marriage. You're filthy religion won't let you think for yourself. You live in a celestial dictatorship where you constantly worship a ghost anticipating eternity. 

As the fraudulent charlatan pastors say, you keep the faith sucker, we'll keep the money.


----------



## hadit

Flopper said:


> Hopefully Trudeau does as he had said, bringing in the military to get that damn trucks off the bridges.  I'm damn tired of shortages and paying higher prices.  The truckers are violating the law and the govern should act.  Actually, I don't really hold truckers to blame.  They are being mislead by the crap of social media, the worst thing that has very happen to America.


Sure, sure, he could do that. I could see the truckers just abandoning the trucks and forcing him to tow them all away. Here's what would happen if he really did try that. They would simply move onto the next and more deadly phase, a mass trucker strike. You'll have your bridges back, but no fuel for your car to drive over them when you're desperately searching for a supermarket that still has food on the shelves.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Colin norris said:


> Under your assumption it is only liberals who are godless. You have to be kidding.
> It might be the fact you godbothering republicans Have very little defence and hate the left with a passion only allowed without gods permission.
> 
> It must keep you awake at night knowing the government has passed so many freedoms like abortion and same sex marriage. You're filthy religion won't let you think for yourself. You live in a celestial dictatorship where you constantly worship a ghost anticipating eternity.
> 
> As the fraudulent charlatan pastors say, you keep the faith sucker, we'll keep the money.



  It's ironic how, in thinking that you had a valid point to make, you've only proven mine.

  You hold up depraved sexual perversions, and the cold-blooded murder of innocents, as the _“freedoms”_ for which you stand, only demonstrating how evil and soulless you truly are; proving my point that in rejecting God, in rejecting any rational standards of ethics and morality, you have willfully given Satan free reign to fill the resulting void with pure evil and madness.


----------



## Colin norris

beagle9 said:


> This illustrates just how ignorant you are, because where God is death has no sting,


Let's dig a little deeper on the ignorance issue.  Am I ignorant because immaculate conception are impossible? How about some nut walking on water? Maybe not believing virgin births includes ignorance. Yet both of  us know those fairy tales are impossible but you defend it like your life depends on it. So who is the ignorant one now? 
The irony is when alive, you Jesus junkies sing the praises if how God will protect you. When they die of covid, suddenly they are spoken of no more and gods help that didn't arrive is never mentioned again. 
Yet it's me who is ignorant? Dint make me vomit you idiot. 


beagle9 said:


> so deny all you want, but in the end maybe science will somehow lie to you, and tell you that if you take this pill or vaccine you can live forever. Go for it.


Science doesn't lie. There's no reason for them to lie. Why would science want to keep me alive or kill me? There's no logic in either scenario. You are really saying that reliance in science is a false belief. Might I remind you that approximately 400k believers have died so far from covid and your filthy invisible ghost God never lifted a finger to help. 
Don't threaten me with your hideous lies that God will save me. Like now and will always be, there is no God and you are delusional.  


beagle9 said:


> If I die tomorrow, at least I will plĺl0praise his name as the Almighty creator that holds the keys to life and death in his hands.


If you die, you  an praise his name or his arsehole forever and nothing will happen. There has NEVER been evidence your filthy God creator one thing on this earth other idiots who believes he exists. 
If he held the keys to life and death, why didn't he intervene to save those who firmly believe in him? 
No.  He let them die  and now you say "God works in mysterious ways" while never mentioning covid. 


beagle9 said:


> I choose life eternal myself, and not what we have now in which is time stamped.


Choosing while alive will give you a warm inner glow but offers nothing else.  You can't name one person who is in eternity other than eternal death in the ground. 
You have no evidence if any such thing and the arrogance of  you to suggest you have unique knowledge you will achieve eternity is breathtaking.  You speak of it as if its at a fact.  You are delusional and brain washed.


----------



## Michelle420

Ame®icano  I know it's like they are hypnotized it's the weirdest thing. I personally have known 5 people who came down with covid (one a family member ) 3 were vaccinated and 2 weren't and ALL of them got COvid. None went to the Hospital, none died. The only difference I observed really is the older adults covid lasted longer for than the younger adults. 

I am so frustrated with the liberals pushing medical on people who don't want it and especially when it's not even stopping covid. Vaccinated people are not only getting covid but giving it to other people both vaccinated and unvaccinated. SO to rip truck drivers out of their trucks and through them in jail because they don't want a mandate forced on them requiring them to take an "experimental" vaccine that normally must go through 10-12 years of rigid clinical trials is a bunch of BULLSHIT. Period. Where are our brave protestors in America?

The Canadian Truck drivers are heroes in my Heart. I love them for not allowing a human government to dictate to them what to do with their bodies. They are paying a huge price for this, being prosecuted, having financial accounts frozen, being thrown in Jail. ALL because they don't want a mandate that forces an experimental vaccine in their body.

Fucking Fascists!

SpikeVax Is Moderna relabelled for marketing purposes it even says so on the FDA website. Holy shit. Wake up. It doesn't even stop the vaccinated from actually getting covid.


----------



## Donald H

Get it while it's hot!



			https://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/trudeau-premiers-cabinet-1.6350734
		


Trudeau to declare 'emergency measures act', live in 20 minutes. I think?


----------



## Colin norris

Bob Blaylock said:


> It's ironic how, in thinking that you had a valid point to make, you've only proven mine.
> 
> You hold up depraved sexual perversions, and the cold-blooded murder of innocents, as the _“freedoms”_ for which you stand, only demonstrating how evil and soulless you truly are; proving my point that in rejecting God, in rejecting any rational standards of ethics and morality, you have willfully given Satan free reign to fill the resulting void with pure evil and madness.


You know I'm right but you godbotherers never admit it. 
Don't threaten me with your mealy mouthed words about Satan  and your other bullshit. 
Your problem is ive challenged your filthy God crap and you have no defence other than to rely on some supernatural dictatorship to deal with it. 
Suck eggs son. Nothing will happen and that will hurt you even more because your silly gid didn't invoke revenge in your behalf. 

Every time you reply I get another whack at you.  Have another go.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Colin norris said:


> Don't threaten me with your mealy mouthed words about Satan and your other bullshit.



  No threat—just a clear statement of fact.

  You've made your choice; you've rejected God and chosen Satan.  At your age, you will soon enough be called to stand before Him, and to be held accountable for the choice that you have made, and to face the consequences thereof.


----------



## Colin norris

Michelle420 said:


> Ame®icano  I know it's like they are hypnotized it's the weirdest thing. I personally have known 5 people who came down with covid (one a family member ) 3 were vaccinated and 2 weren't and ALL of them got COvid. None went to the Hospital, none died. The only difference I observed really is the older adults covid lasted longer for than the younger adults.


The vaccine is designed to lessen the chances of people getting so sick  they need hospitalization. Get some facts. 


Michelle420 said:


> I am so frustrated with the liberals pushing medical on people who don't want it and especially when it's not even stopping covid.


Not one person in any government said it will STOP covid. That is  a very poor excuse. 


Michelle420 said:


> Vaccinated people are not only getting covid but giving it to other people both vaccinated and unvaccinated. SO to rip truck drivers out of their trucks and through them in jail because they don't want a mandate forced on them requiring them to take an "experimental" vaccine that normally must go through 10-12 years of rigid clinical trials is a bunch of BULLSHIT.


You are an ignorant liar. It us not experimental vaccibe so cut the lies. 
You have no knowledge of how this vaccine  was produced so shut up. 


Michelle420 said:


> Period. Where are our brave protestors in America?


Home if the brave my arse. They are unpatriotic traitors by not wanting what's best for the country regardless of who is POTUS and that is what a lot of  this is about. 


Michelle420 said:


> The Canadian Truck drivers are heroes in my Heart. I love them for not allowing a human government to dictate to them what to do with their bodies.


Oh the irony.  Do you have the same sympathy for young pregnant girls who want an abortion but the do gooder Jesus junkies apply the bible to stop them? 
Where's their freedom to chose about their bodies? 
You don't give that freedom shit much thought darling. 


Michelle420 said:


> They are paying a huge price for this, being prosecuted, having financial accounts frozen, being thrown in Jail.


The are going to jail because they flaunted the law when told several times to stop it. They deserve nothing else. 
Not one financial account belonging to a dumb arse truckie has been frozen . You are a liar. 


Michelle420 said:


> ALL because they don't want a mandate that forces an experimental vaccine in their body.
> 
> Fucking Fascists!


All because they disagree about who should be running the country. They are the true fascists. 


Michelle420 said:


> SpikeVax Is Moderna relabelled for marketing purposes it even says so on the FDA website. Holy shit. Wake up. It doesn't even stop the vaccinated from actually getting covid.


Again, no one has ever claimed it did. I explain that above. 
You are deliberately grossly misinformed for political reasons. 
Don't come barging on here throwing you weight around when you are obviously as ignorant  as a row of cats watching tv.


----------



## Colin norris

Bob Blaylock said:


> No threat—just a clear statement of fact.


That's exactly the point. Its not a fact because you have no evidence There is no God.  Faith does not equate to fact.  You are delusional.  


Bob Blaylock said:


> You've made your choice; you've rejected God and chosen Satan.


I have not rejected God because as an atheist, I dont believe there are any supernatural dieties which control anything, including your silly Satan. The arrogance of you to suggest you know what i should anticipate. You sanctamonious ignoramus. 


Bob Blaylock said:


> At your age, you will soon enough be called to stand before Him, and to be held accountable for the choice that you have made, and to face the consequences thereof.


Again, you are arrogantly suggesting you have unique knowledge of my destination and punishment. You don't.  You are childishly suggesting as a godbotherer you know something I don't. In fact you are simply projecting your are superior to me. 
Furthermore, how could you possibly know your fate will be different to mine? Hope was never a good contraceptive. That's all you have because there is no proof of anything else. 

So don't threaten me with your immature religious rebuttals. Try that in some gullible children like you normally do. 
I love ripping strips off you ignorant Jesus junkies. Have another go.


----------



## Colin norris

Bob Blaylock said:


> There is an abundance of empirical evidence, of people suffering serious harm, and even death, as a direct result of this dangerous mRNA shit.
> 
> More disturbing is the considerable, obvious, but unsuccessful effort, to suppress this evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone who denies God is in no position to cast aspersions on anyone else's intellect or character.


Fuck off Bob.  Don't threaten people with your shit. You look very childish.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Colin norris said:


> You are delusional.



  Again, someone who denies God is in no position to call anyone else delusional.


----------



## Colin norris

Bob Blaylock said:


> Again, someone who denies God is in no position to call anyone else delusional.


Bob.  From the beginning all I have ever asked for from hundreds of godbotherers is irrefutable evidence that God exists. 
To this point n it one has produced a sceric of evidence.  You are now one of if them. 
Yet now You suggest it's me who is delusional because I believe in nothing and you have produced just that, nothing. 
What can be asserted without evidence can dismissed evidence. 
Extraordinary claims require extraordinary evidence. 

Don't be so arrogant to think you can judge anyone with ignorance dripping from your mouth like lava. 
Ignorance is ignorance and nothing of  value can be derived from it.


----------



## eagle1462010

bravoactual said:


> Fuck them.  Domestic Terrorists.  They were a fucking minority of the truckers in Canada.  Even the Truckers Union of Canada posed that fucked up move to block the bridges.  Maskholes, covidiots and vaxasses are the reason the variants.  Fucking mask up and save your own fucking life or shut to fuck up and fucking DIE!!!!!!


This must be pisted from someone hiding under a bed


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Colin norris said:


> Bob. From the beginning all I have ever asked for from hundreds of godbotherers is irrefutable evidence that God exists.



  You'll have your evidence soon enough.  At your age, the end of your time in this mortal life is not all that far away.


----------



## Ame®icano

KissMy said:


> You keep lying! - Spikevax is available here in the USA.







Your fact checkers do not support your claim, moron. Read it again...



> Spikevax and Comirnaty are brand names for the Moderna and Pfizer COVID-19 vaccines, respectively. The claim falsely implies that those vaccines, which have received approval from the U.S. Food and Drug Administration, are different from the non-branded vaccines that have been in use since December 2020 under the Emergency Use Authorization. The drug formulation is the same for the branded and non-branded vaccines, and the two versions can be used interchangeably, according to the FDA and the drug companies.



Meaning, since they claim "vaccines are the same and can be used interchangeably, they will give you "vaccine" approved under EUA", for which they have no liability.

Proven in... an *ORDER* issued on November 12, in *Doe et al. v. Austin*, U.S. Federal District Judge Allen Winsor of the U.S. District Court for the Northern District of Florida denied a *preliminary injunction* requested by 16 service members against the U.S. Military’s COVID vaccine mandate. A hearing is *scheduled* for *Sept. 14, 2022*.

However, the judge’s acknowledgment that “*the DOD cannot mandate vaccines that only have an EUA*”. For two reasons.

One reason pertains to the difference in ingredients and manufacturing process between Pfizer’s EUA vaccine and the approved Comirnaty vaccine, and the other pertains to the legal difference between a *fully licensed vaccine and an EUA vaccine*. The latter reason would apply not just to the Pfizer-BioNTech vaccine, but also to the vaccines produced by Moderna and Johnson & Johnson (Janssen), both of which are authorized only as EUA products.


----------



## Michelle420

This is how it starts and the minority group here is not being protected. So we see how full of shit liberals are. Unvaccinated people are being marginized and. Discriminated against. Liberal s are just fine with it. I bet the ACLU is okay with it too. What posers to pretend to care for minority rights. They only care for "some" minority groups but not all.


----------



## Ame®icano

Donald H said:


> Get it while it's hot!
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/trudeau-premiers-cabinet-1.6350734
> 
> 
> 
> Trudeau to declare 'emergency measures act', live in 20 minutes. I think?



Like father like son. 

Communist do what communist does. 

In a nutshell, everyone who doesn't support Trudeau is a enemy and they can go after their business or personal accounts, deny them licenses, insurance, etc. without court orders.

Leftists really need to be starved before they institute communism, not after. I hope truckers got the message and go on general strike, and cut all trucking.


----------



## daveman

Ame®icano said:


> Interesting how the very idea of the truckers getting any kind of credit for the ending of mandates/restrictions makes these clotshot lovers absolutely seethe. What's so threatening to normies about the idea that the truckers did accomplish something? I'm not saying they did, but I'm not going out of my way frothing at the mouth trying to prove it one way or the other either.


Because it's spitting in the face of their little-g god Government.  

They hate heretics.


----------



## daveman

Colin norris said:


> I'm sick of your propaganda about freedom etc.


That says more about you than you know.

And none of it's complimentary.


----------



## daveman

Colin norris said:


> Where is the evidence they are dangerous or poisonous? You have nothing.
> Stick with your filthy bible. I can see how God protected thOse 400000 who died from the virus. Ask them if they would prefer a vacinne.
> 
> 
> You are letting your personal and religious crap interfere with good science, research  and logic.
> Barring a verified medical condition, there is not one person on earth that should not be vaccinated.
> You are also ignorant enough to let your Republican politics interfere as if that is justification for anything.
> You hate Biden because he us promoting it.
> 
> I can see straight through all you believers bullshit. You not proving anything but your stupidity.
> Keep studying your bible son. I can see how far it has gotten you


You really love the taste of boot, don't you?


----------



## Donald H

Ame®icano said:


> Like father like son.
> 
> Communist do what communist does.
> 
> In a nutshell, everyone who doesn't support Trudeau is a enemy and they can go after their business or personal accounts, deny them licenses, insurance, etc. without court orders.
> 
> Leftists really need to be starved before they institute communism, not after. I hope truckers got the message and go on general strike, and cut all trucking.


Americans called in the military the same day the riots were happening.

Trudeau has waited nearly 3 weeks and *still hasn't called in  the military! *

What's wrong with that picture numbnuts?


----------



## daveman

KissMy said:


> We had to get vaccinated to go to school & join the military longer than you have been alive.
> 
> Trucks are again transporting goods across Ambassador Bridge today. You ignorant terrorist lose again.


"Terrorists".

How is it you expect to be taken seriously?


----------



## daveman

KissMy said:


> Also the military always uses vaccines that are not FDA approved.


That's completely wrong.
Biden’s vaccine requirement could ‘very well’ require troops to get the shot​Because COVID-19 vaccines are available to the military under the Food and Drug Administration’s emergency use authorization (EUA), the shot has so far been strictly voluntary.

“*It is not FDA approved, and therefore, it is still a voluntary vaccine*,” Pentagon press secretary John Kirby told reporters earlier this month.


----------



## daveman

bravoactual said:


> Fuck them.  Domestic Terrorists.  They were a fucking minority of the truckers in Canada.  Even the Truckers Union of Canada posed that fucked up move to block the bridges.  Maskholes, covidiots and vaxasses are the reason the variants.  Fucking mask up and save your own fucking life or shut to fuck up and fucking DIE!!!!!!


Well, ain't you just an angry little bitch.


----------



## Ame®icano

daveman said:


> That's completely wrong.
> Biden’s vaccine requirement could ‘very well’ require troops to get the shot​Because COVID-19 vaccines are available to the military under the Food and Drug Administration’s emergency use authorization (EUA), the shot has so far been strictly voluntary.
> 
> “*It is not FDA approved, and therefore, it is still a voluntary vaccine*,” Pentagon press secretary John Kirby told reporters earlier this month.


That came only after the judges order, where DOD couldn't provide the proof that "fully approved" FDA "vaccines" actually exist.


----------



## daveman

Ame®icano said:


> View attachment 601307
> 
> With this, I assume you disagree with me.
> 
> But what I do know is that you can't read, you can't comprehend, and you can't think for yourself.
> 
> Let me simplify it, se even moron such as yourself can understand.
> 
> Pfizer - BioNTech was always and still is under EUA, and that's what they're giving in the US.
> Pfizer - Comirnaty is fully approved, and it's not available in the US.
> 
> Moderna (original) was always and still is under EUA, and that's what they're giving in the US.
> Moderna Spikevax is fully approved (as of Jan 31), and it's not available in the US.
> 
> If you were really getting fully approved "vaccines" you would be able to sue the manufacturers for damages, since only EUA "vaccines" are distributed in the US, you can't sue them, by law. If you still think they're giving fully approved "vaccines", go and get another booster, and don't forget to sign that you're relieving them from any responsibilities.


Remember, everybody -- every single commercial you see for class-action lawsuits saying "if you or a loved one were harmed by [insert name of medication here}" -- every single one of those medications was FDA-approved.

The FDA serves the pharmaceutical industry, not the American people.


----------



## Ame®icano

Donald H said:


> Americans called in the military the same day the riots were happening.
> 
> Trudeau has waited nearly 3 weeks and *still hasn't called in  the military! *
> 
> What's wrong with that picture numbnuts?


Are you saying there are riots in Ottawa?


----------



## daveman

Michelle420 said:


> KissMy Spikevax is moderna.
> 
> On January 31, 2022, the FDA announced the second approval of a COVID-19 vaccine. *The vaccine has been known as the Moderna COVID-19 Vaccine, and will now be marketed as Spikevax,* for the prevention of COVID-19 in individuals 18 years of age and older.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moderna COVID-19 Vaccines
> 
> 
> Spikevax and Moderna COVID-19 Vaccine and Moderna COVID-19 Vaccine, Bivalent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fda.gov


Weird how it doesn't seem to prevent COVID, innit?


----------



## daveman

Colin norris said:


> You know I'm right but you godbotherers never admit it.
> Don't threaten me with your mealy mouthed words about Satan  and your other bullshit.
> Your problem is ive challenged your filthy God crap and you have no defence other than to rely on some supernatural dictatorship to deal with it.
> Suck eggs son. Nothing will happen and that will hurt you even more because your silly gid didn't invoke revenge in your behalf.
> 
> Every time you reply I get another whack at you.  Have another go.


What an angry little boy!


----------



## Ame®icano

daveman said:


> Remember, everybody -- every single commercial you see for class-action lawsuits saying "if you or a loved one were harmed by [insert name of medication here}" -- every single one of those medications was FDA-approved.
> 
> The FDA serves the pharmaceutical industry, not the American people.


Only reason they're administering only vaccines approved under EUA is to eliminate possibility of class action lawsuits.

For the same reason they're still fighting release of FDA "vaccine" approval documentation that is ongoing under FOIA.

If any of the fully approved "vaccines" were administered in USA, the approval documents should be available for everyone's review.


----------



## daveman

Colin norris said:


> The vaccine is designed to lessen the chances of people getting so sick  they need hospitalization. Get some facts.
> 
> Not one person in any government said it will STOP covid. That is  a very poor excuse.
> 
> You are an ignorant liar. It us not experimental vaccibe so cut the lies.
> You have no knowledge of how this vaccine  was produced so shut up.
> 
> Home if the brave my arse. They are unpatriotic traitors by not wanting what's best for the country regardless of who is POTUS and that is what a lot of  this is about.
> 
> Oh the irony.  Do you have the same sympathy for young pregnant girls who want an abortion but the do gooder Jesus junkies apply the bible to stop them?
> Where's their freedom to chose about their bodies?
> You don't give that freedom shit much thought darling.
> 
> The are going to jail because they flaunted the law when told several times to stop it. They deserve nothing else.
> Not one financial account belonging to a dumb arse truckie has been frozen . You are a liar.
> 
> All because they disagree about who should be running the country. They are the true fascists.
> 
> Again, no one has ever claimed it did. I explain that above.
> You are deliberately grossly misinformed for political reasons.
> Don't come barging on here throwing you weight around when you are obviously as ignorant  as a row of cats watching tv.


But again, one last thing.  I — we don’t talk enough to you about this, I don’t think.  One last thing that’s really important is: We’re not in a position where we think that any virus — including the Delta virus, which is much more transmissible and more deadly in terms of non — unvaccinated people — the vi- — the various shots that people are getting now cover that.  They’re — you’re okay.  *You’re not going to — you’re not going to get COVID if you have these vaccinations.* 

-- President Joseph Biden, July 21st, 2021


----------



## daveman

Colin norris said:


> Again, you are arrogantly suggesting you have unique knowledge of my destination and punishment. You don't.  You are childishly suggesting as a godbotherer you know something I don't. In fact you are simply projecting your are superior to me.
> Furthermore, how could you possibly know your fate will be different to mine? Hope was never a good contraceptive. That's all you have because there is no proof of anything else.


And there you are, arrogantly suggesting you have unique knowledge of every believer's destination.  

I'm curious why you believe it's okay when you do it.


----------



## daveman

Colin norris said:


> Don't be so arrogant to think you can judge anyone with ignorance dripping from your mouth like lava.


Again...why is okay when you do it?


----------



## Ame®icano

daveman said:


> Again...why is okay when you do it?



Of course, it's OK if you're a leftist commie.


----------



## Donald H

Ame®icano said:


> Are you saying there are riots in Ottawa?


Well, there  were either riots or peaceful protests in both D.C. and Ottawa.

I think the truckers have been defeated and there will only be a few parting shots of violence and a few dead by police. 

Those who want to protest legally will be permitted to do so by Trudeau, as he made clear.


----------



## Ame®icano

Donald H said:


> Well, there  were either riots or peaceful protests in both D.C. and Ottawa.
> 
> I think the truckers have been defeated and there will only be a few parting shots of violence and a few dead by police.
> 
> Those who want to protest legally will be permitted to do so by Trudeau, as he made clear.



I missed the part where the US military was deployed during D.C. "riots".


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Jarlaxle said:


> I saw a post (not here) by someone who suggested the Ambassador Bridge be cleared by sending in troops with a tank recovery vehicle and instructions to dump all the trucks into the river and either shoot the drivers or toss them over the railing.



Rooting for the Waffen SS -- again


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Donald H said:


> Well, there  were either riots or peaceful protests in both D.C. and Ottawa.
> 
> I think the truckers have been defeated and there will only be a few parting shots of violence and a few dead by police.
> 
> Those who want to protest legally will be permitted to do so by Trudeau, as he made clear.



Govern like Mussolini, end like Mussolini


----------



## Donald H

CrusaderFrank said:


> Govern like Mussolini, end like Mussolini


Truckers are leaving peacefully and now they're saying that their agenda was hijacked by bad guys.

That's their way of saying they never did have anything to protest Frank.


----------



## Donald H

Ame®icano said:


> I missed the part where the US military was deployed during D.C. "riots".


You must not have been paying attention. Many Trumpers weren't that late in the day.


----------



## Ame®icano

Donald H said:


> You must not have been paying attention. Many Trumpers weren't that late in the day.


I do know that Trump offered National Guard. I do know that Pelosi refused it. 

I don't think I missed anything, but if you have a proof, why don't you post it, instead of just making claims?


----------



## Donald H

Ame®icano said:


> I do know that Trump offered National Guard. I do know that Pelosi refused it.
> 
> I don't think I missed anything, but if you have a proof, why don't you post it, instead of just making claims?











						DOD details National Guard response to Capitol attack
					

WASHINGTON – Once the reality of the assault on the U.S. Capitol became apparent, National Guard troops responded appropriately and with alacrity, Department of Defense officials said in a phone



					www.nationalguard.mil


----------



## Colin norris

daveman said:


> What an angry little boy!


That could  be right although I know it's wrong but I am right all the same. 
If you had your way all democrats would be eliminated from the democracy process.  
That is so caring from a godbotherer. You really take your fellow countryman into consideration. How noble of you delusional Jesus junkies. They should include your generosity in the next version of the bible. God bless you and all the other hypocrits.


----------



## daveman

Colin norris said:


> That could  be right although I know it's wrong but I am right all the same.
> If you had your way all democrats would be eliminated from the democracy process.
> That is so caring from a godbotherer. You really take your fellow countryman into consideration. How noble of you delusional Jesus junkies. They should include your generosity in the next version of the bible. God bless you and all the other hypocrits.


Don't project your irrational hatred on me, boy.  I want everyone legally allowed to vote to do so.  I believe it's not just a right, but an obligation.

So it looks like you continue your trend of being wrong _all the time_.  

You're destined to go through life bitter and disappointed, boy.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

dragonidiot is throwing chairs crying now.LOL


----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## Colin norris

daveman said:


> Don't project your irrational hatred on me, boy.  I want everyone legally allowed to vote to do so.  I believe it's not just a right, but an obligation.
> 
> So it looks like you continue your trend of being wrong _all the time_.
> 
> You're destined to go through life bitter and disappointed, boy.


Ooooooooh.  I'm under your skin. 
My life is icky dummo when I'm ripping it up you hate filled godbothering republicans. 
Then you have  the arrogance to dispense your thoughts on my future.  How arrogant are you hypocrits?  You know SFA. 
Plus sanctamonious dickhead.


----------



## beagle9

CrusaderFrank said:


> Rooting for the Waffen SS -- again


He saw a post, otherwise not him supporting it. Right ??


----------



## beagle9

Donald H said:


> Truckers are leaving peacefully and now they're saying that their agenda was hijacked by bad guys.
> 
> That's their way of saying they never did have anything to protest Frank.


Good, and the Trucker's point along with the Canadians point was made... Trudeau is now a lame duck, because one thing he can't do, and that is to end Canadian's electorial and election's process, and the citizen's freedom to vote for change will remain long after Trudeau's dictatorship is gone. He can hide behind his bull crap but for only a few, then Canadian's will get their justice in all of this at their ballot boxes. Stay tuned.


----------



## Colin norris

beagle9 said:


> Good, and the Trucker's point along with the Canadians point was made... Trudeau is now a lame duck, because one thing he can't do, and that is to end Canadian's electorial and election's process, and the citizen's freedom to vote for change will remain long after Trudeau's dictatorship is gone. He can hide behind his bull crap but for only a few, then Canadian's will get their justice in all of this at their ballot boxes. Stay tuned.





beagle9 said:


> Good, and the Trucker's point along with the Canadians point was made...


Hardly.  They still didn't get jabbed and that requirement is  still in believe place.  


beagle9 said:


> Trudeau is now a lame duck, because one thing he can't do, and that is to end Canadian's electorial and election's process


And why would he contemplate that? There's no point.  Thise people, just like the antivaxxers in the USA are republicans. They never voted him in and they cannot vote him out. 


beagle9 said:


> , and the citizen's freedom to vote for change will remain long after Trudeau's dictatorship is gone.


Bear in mind a majority supported his action. You might like to think everyone didn't but that's not true. Hope is  all you have. 


beagle9 said:


> He can hide behind his bull crap but for only a few, then Canadian's will get their justice in all of this at their ballot boxes. Stay tuned.


They only just put him there so don't hold your breath sucker. 
Over half the people supported him. Will they get justice by supporting him again? 
.your anger at the blockage won't change a thing. They were always destined to fail because they have no money and their jobs were at risk. I've seen it a dozen times.


----------



## Ame®icano

Donald H said:


> DOD details National Guard response to Capitol attack
> 
> 
> WASHINGTON – Once the reality of the assault on the U.S. Capitol became apparent, National Guard troops responded appropriately and with alacrity, Department of Defense officials said in a phone
> 
> 
> 
> www.nationalguard.mil


They were called when "violence" started. 

Are you saying there was violence in Ottawa?


----------



## Ame®icano

Communist does what communist do...

Everybody who does not support him is an enemy.


----------

